# Mal unter uns... zockt ihr noch aktiv?



## Leviathan666 (7. Juni 2012)

Hallihallo. Ich werde euch mit langen, ermüdenden Texten verschonen. 
Heute habe ich mich gefragt ob - wenigstens - die aktuellen Leser (der Rest wird wohl Diablo III spielen) noch aktiv und freudig am WoW-Zocken sind.
Ich habe fertig. Choose your destiny!

P.S.: Falls ihr ggf. noch preisgeben wollt, was ihr statt WoW zockt -> bitte in diesem Beitrag antworten.


----------



## Lianora (7. Juni 2012)

Atm zock ich nur Aion um die Wartezeit zu GW2 zu überbrücken...


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2012)

Seit März diesen Jahres wieder, mehrere Tage in der Woche 3-6h. Vorher ~2 Jahre Pause gehabt und in der Zeit Darkfall Online gespielt. Aber am Suchten bin ich nicht. Dann schon eher bei Skyrim ...


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Juni 2012)

Nachdem der (unglaublich schlechte) Endcontent in Form von Dragonsoul leer war, habe ich den Account auslaufen gelassen. Sah keinen Grund darin, ein Addon weiterzuspielen, welches bereits von Blizzard abgehackt war.


----------



## Zulzan (7. Juni 2012)

DS ist so ein Witz und so schlecht gemacht finde ich, der schlechteste Raid den es wohl je gab.
Und das als größte Enttäuschung, Todesschwinge so groß und mächtig angekündigt...
lächerlich der Boss macht null Spaß und ist immer wieder das Gleiche. Alleine der Style von Ds -.-
Ich will nicht flamen und sowas mache ich normal auch nicht aber dieser Kontent ist echt ein Witz^^


----------



## Soba (7. Juni 2012)

Sommerpause. 
Bei mir fing der übrigens schon Anfang April an!
ATM zokk ich in der Tat D3. Aber auch das hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. Juni 2012)

Sie haben es auch in diesem Addon geschafft den besseren Raid (Feuerlande) fast zu kurz laufen zu lassen (ja ich hab Raggi nicht down) und DS läuft schon wieder viel zu lange und ist durch den Raidfinder wo man es schon x-mal gesehen hat ziemlich ausgelutscht. I WotLK war das schon ähnlich. Der bessere Raid war mMn Ulduar und auch hier habe das Meta erst nach Cataclysm tatsächlich gemacht, während in ICC bis auf den Lich King auf Hero alles möglich war, weil der Raid auch ca. ein Jahr lief. 

Ansonsten ist an den Tagen an denen kein Raid stattfindet absolut tote Hose in der Gilde (bei >100 Memberaccounts) und in der Friendliste steht überall das D. Und dort findet man mich auch, wenn ich nicht gerade arbeite oder im RL rumhüpfe oder mich in Foren rumtreibe  

I


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Mein Account ist am Montag ausgelaufen und wird vorerst auch nicht verlängert. Allerdings nicht aus Groll wie bei vielen anderen, sondern schlicht aus Zeitmangel und weil es einfach wenig Sinnvolles zu tun gibt. Ein Großteil der Fraktionen ist schon seit WotLK auf ehrfürchtig, außer Anzu gibt es kaum noch seltene Dropp-Viecher zum farmen (nochmal "danke" für die Entfernung des alten ZG) und ständig nur PvP wird auch irgendwann eintönig. Raiden kotzt mich generell seit Cata an, der unglaublich schlecht designte Thron der 4 Winde hat mir dermaßen den Spaß am raiden verdorben, dass ich mich davon nie mehr richtig erholt hab, weder in FL noch in DS. Hab zwar jeden (hc-)Content mit bestritten, aber immer mehr aus Pflichtgefühl der Raidgruppe gegenüber als aus Spaß. Nachdem ich mich allerdings vor kurzem mit diesen überworfen hab, weil sich rausstellte dass das alles falsche und hinterfotzige Idioten sind, ist das Raid-Aus besiegelt. Gott sei Dank, merkt man doch jetzt erst wieviel Zeit man abends so zur Verfügung hat, ohne die seit Jahren bestehende mehrtägige Verpflichtung zum raiden.^^ Beschluss folglich: Sowas tust Du Dir nie wieder freiwillig an, da muss schon arg was passieren dass man so einen, im Nachhinein gesehen, Schwachsinn (feste zeitliche Verpflichtung in einem PC-Spiel) nochmal mitmacht. Also bin ich endlich mal konsequent und lass WoW erstmal ruhen. Das heißt aber nicht dass meine WoW-Zeit für immer vorbei ist, mitnichten. Ich hab schon noch vor mal wieder reinzuschauen über kurz oder lang, ob das erst zu MoP oder bereits nochmal zu Cata sein wird lässt sich jetzt noch nicht sagen. PvP, trotz aller Macken und der mangelnden Balance, macht einfach zuviel Spaß.

Spiele, die ich mal nachholen will, hab ich nen ganzen Berg von auf dem Schreibtisch liegen. Aber bisher nur in Bioshock 1 reingeschaut, was mich trotz der ganzen Höchstwertungen irgendwie kaum begeistern kann. Und seit D3 endlich da ist zock ich nur noch das. Ist nicht perfekt, aber auch bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie das Geheule in den Foren glauben macht. Design toll, Spielbarkeit beispiellos im H&S-Genre, Story für ein H&S ordentlich erzählt, Ressourcensysteme (Wut, Geisteskraft, Hass etc.) für einen WoWler vertraut und gut umgesetzt. Macht Spaß, wie lange wird sich zeigen. Nebenher geh ich mehrfach in der Woche abends nach der Arbeit schwimmen, den betagten und dezent in die Breite gegangenen Kadaver mal wieder ein wenig in die Gänge bringen. Und der Muskelkater gestern hat mir gezeigt, dass da die letzten Jahre einiges brachlag. xD

Im WoW-Forum bin ich trotzdem aktiv, Interesse am Spiel besteht ja nach wie vor. WoW ist eines der besten Spiele, die ich je gespielt hab, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz. Und konnte mich nun über 3 Jahre lang nahezu ununterbrochen fesseln, was noch kein Spiel in den knapp 20 Jahren als aktiver Zocker geschafft hat (außer Fugger 2 im Hotseat mit bestem Kumpel und ner Stiege Dosenbier, was waren wir in den 90ern für Nerds^^). Und Spaß macht es ja, nur ist halt atm recht wenig los. Wird sich aber denk ich wieder ändern, mal schauen. Es bleibt auf jeden Fall auf der Festplatte und schlummert bis zur nächsten Aktivierung. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Juni 2012)

Kann mich Fremder123 eigentlich nur anschließen.
Spiele ab und zu D3, aber Frau und 3-jähriger Sohn verschönern meine knapp bemessene Freizeit besser, als es jedwedes Spiel kann.
Habe mich das letzte mal vor einer Woche in WOW eingelogt, eine Tagesquest gemacht und gelangweilt.
Content komplett erledigt, 10 Chars, die aus den nhc-Raids nichts mehr rausholen können, Erfolge die ich schaffen wollte, geschafft...etc.
Bis MoP gibts für mich nichts neues zu entdecken, D3 ein-2h in der Woche, reicht mir momentan völlig.
Ich lege wahrscheinlich eine Sommerpause ein


----------



## Knallkörper (7. Juni 2012)

Ich werde meinen Account auslaufen lassen und erst zu MoP wieder reinschauen, aber ein geiles Spiel bleibt es ohne frage.
Und die hoffnung das die Raids mal wieder "spannender" werden besteht weiterhin!

P.s. zZ zocke ich Warhammer40k Dawn of War 2 mit begeisterung.


----------



## Angel80 (7. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich könnte ich den Acc auch auslaufen lassen^^ Aber ich guck öfters mal rein und hab momentan noch Spaß am PvP in WOW. 

Allerdings ist Jahreszeitenbedingt im Sommer eh immer wenig für WOW Zeit. Da bin ich halt eher am Strand beachen, grillen oder Motorrad fahren usw. WOW ist eher mein Vertreib für schlechte Tage bzw. Jahreszeit. 
Bei schönem Wetter sitz ich nach Feierabend so schnell aufn Bock das man kaum bis 5 gezählt hat.


----------



## Annovella (7. Juni 2012)

Ich arbeit 56 Std die Woche aktuel & bin 1-3 Std am Tag am PC, davon 1-2 Std meistens in WoW. Mach mit 2 Chars aktuel jeweils 1 random-BG win(brauch noch 10k HK´s für "der Blutrünstige", mit meinem Main max. 5 dailys & evtl. noch Kleinkram für ACMs, ganz nebenbei bin ich bei Loremaster bei, Scherbenwelt & Cata hab ich schon, Östl. Königreiche fehlen noch 2,5 Gebiete & Nordend sowie Kalimdor sind auch bereits einige fertig.


----------



## Kersyl (7. Juni 2012)

Zocke aktiv, variiert aber stark nach lust wieviel und an welchen Tagen ich spiele


----------



## Valharis (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo

also ich spiele 1 Tag in der woche WoW, ich check dann meine Post, stell Sachen ins Ah und geh dann in MC(geschmolzenen Kern) um an meinen legendarys weiter zu arbeiten (benötige nurnoch das Auge)

das ganze dauert dann nicht mal 1 Stunde...

finde es zählt trotzdem als kleine WoW Pause um dann wenn Mop da ist wieder mit Spaß an die Sache rangehen zu können.

Momentan spiele ich Diablo 3 im Inferno-Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Anemsis (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mit meiner Frau vor letztes Jahr Weihnachten aufgehört. Leider lief der Account weiter, wegen dem Jahrespass. Der Grund für den Jahrespass war einerseits Diablo 3 (was ich auch schlecht finde inzwischen) und das wir große Hoffnungen in die Drachenseele gesetzt haben. Die wurden aber dermaßen enttäuscht, dass wir dann nach 4 oder 5 IDs keine Lust mehr hatten, vielmehr ich.

Meiner Meinung ist Drachenseele ein Witz, ein extrem schlechter Content mit einer langweiligen Ini aus aufgewärmten Bestandteilen. Wyrmruhtempel, schonmal gesehen, Malygos Plattform, schonmal gesehen, Boss 2 und 3, gleiches Design, langweiliger Trash, einfach ätzend. Oben auf dem Tempel mit Ultraxion, naja, Kampf auf dem Luftschiff, ein einziger Witz. Von Todesschwinge 1 und 2 will ich gar nicht reden. Ist es wirklich so schwer einen schönen interessanten Raid zu gestalten? Karazhan, Black Tempel, Ulduar, vielleicht noch ICC, waren alle besser, teilweise richtig genial.

Naja, zur Zeit tun wir wieder ein wenig WoW zocken, ich mehr als meine Frau, wobei ich nicht mehr raide, die Motivation ist einfach dahin, das hat Cata geschafft.


----------



## Rasgaar (7. Juni 2012)

Mein WoW Account ist zwar noch aktiv am laufen wegen dem Jahrespass, werde den aber sowieso weiterlaufen lassen. Die 13 Euro tun mir nicht weh und wenn MoP rauskommt werde ich wieder reinschauen.

Nach einem kleinen Abstecher zu SWtoR spiele ich jetzt momentan Rift. Habs bei Release rasch angespielt, war dann aber nicht so angetan.
Hat sich jetzt plötzlich geändert und bin fleissig in Telara unterwegs.
Lore mässig interessierts mich zwar nicht die Bohne, da sind mir die Blizzard Charaktere zu fest ans Herz gewachsen in den letzten 7 Jahren (Bücher inklusive).
Meine heftigen Gamerzeiten sind definitiv vorbei, für einen Level 90 Pandaren Mönch wirds aber sicher noch reichen


----------



## Derulu (7. Juni 2012)

Aktiv, wenn auch in den letzten Monaten aus Zeitmangel nicht wirklich häufig

Und an alle, die sich beschweren, der letzte Content wäre so "aufgewärmt" - das ist der Geschichte geschuldet, die nun mal genau da spielt, wo auch früher schon "Geschichte stattgefunden" hat. Es war ein Versuch, mal auf die Spieler einzugehen, die schon immer rummaulten, wie "unrealistisch" es doch nicht wäre, dass Bösewicht XYZ nur in seiner "Höhle" rumsitzt und darauf wartet, dass ein paar Helden ihn umboxen, statt sich die Welt Untertan zu machen. Also setzt man die Story in die bereits bekannte Welt. Das Resultat: "Kennen wir alles schon, ist nur absolut aufgewärmt" - Fazit: Die zukünftigen Bösewichte sitzen nur noch in ihren neuen Höhlen und warten darauf, von einer Gruppe Helden umgeboxt zu werden. 

(Mein Fazit, wäre ich ein deratiges Unternehmen, wäre übrigens: "Wir haben auf einen Wunsch der Community gehört, das Szenario "realisitischer" zu gestalten und in der Welt rundherum und nicht alles in eigenen Höhlen spielen zu lassen. Das hat bewirkt, dass uns jetzt vorgeworfen wird, wir würden nur recyceln - wir hören zukünftig einfach wieder weniger auf die Wünsche der Community und ziehen so wie früher einfach das Ding so durch, wie wir uns selbst das vorstellen, dann damals gab es weniger Entrüstung")


----------



## Rasgaar (7. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aktiv, wenn auch in den letzten Monaten aus Zeitmangel nicht wirklich häufig
> 
> Und an alle, die sich beschweren, der letzte Content wäre so "aufgewärmt" - das ist der Geschichte geschuldet, die nun mal genau da spielt, wo auch früher schon "Geschichte stattgefunden" hat. Es war ein Versuch, mal auf die Spieler einzugehen, die schon immer rummaulten, wie "unrealistisch" es doch nicht wäre, dass Bösewicht XYZ nur in seiner "Höhle" rumsitzt und darauf wartet, dass ein paar Helden ihn umboxen, statt sich die Welt Untertan zu machen. Also setzt man die Story in die bereits bekannte Welt. Das Resultat: "Kennen wir alles schon, ist nur absolut aufgewärmt" - Fazit: Die zukünftigen Bösewichte sitzen nur noch in ihren neuen Höhlen und warten darauf, von einer Gruppe Helden umgeboxt zu werden.
> 
> (Mein Fazit, wäre ich ein deratiges Unternehmen, wäre übrigens: "Wir haben auf einen Wunsch der Community gehört, das Szenario "realisitischer" zu gestalten und in der Welt rundherum und nicht alles in eigenen Höhlen spielen zu lassen. Das hat bewirkt, dass uns jetzt vorgeworfen wird, wir würden nur recyceln - wir hören zukünftig einfach wieder weniger auf die Wünsche der Community und ziehen so wie früher einfach das Ding so durch, wie wir uns selbst das vorstellen, dann damals gab es weniger Entrüstung")




Allen rechtmachen kann mans sowieso nie.
Macht mans so - schreit diese Seite auf, macht mans anderst - gehen jene auf die Barrikaden... 
Blizzard sollte weniger auf die Community eingehen, wie früher (da schien ja alles noch besser zu sein) - statt es allen recht machen zu wollen...


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Acc nach vier Monaten wieder gekündigt.
Vielleicht ist das Spiel gar nicht viel verändert worden, sondern meine Interessen/Geschmäcker/Ansprüche haben sich verschoben.
Aber ist ja nicht so, dass es keine Alternativen gibt, ausserdem klopft der Sommer an der Tür


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> (Mein Fazit, wäre ich ein deratiges Unternehmen, wäre übrigens: "Wir haben auf einen Wunsch der Community gehört, das Szenario "realisitischer" zu gestalten und in der Welt rundherum und nicht alles in eigenen Höhlen spielen zu lassen. Das hat bewirkt, dass uns jetzt vorgeworfen wird, wir würden nur recyceln - wir hören zukünftig einfach wieder weniger auf die Wünsche der Community und ziehen so wie früher einfach das Ding so durch, wie wir uns selbst das vorstellen, dann damals gab es weniger Entrüstung")


Das Fazit wäre konsequent und richtig und es wäre gut, wenn Blizzard dieses endlich mal wieder ziehen würde. Dass sie dies nicht tun, sieht man ja aktuell an Diablo 3, wo 3 Wochen nach Release der härteste Schwierigkeitsgrad generft (sie nennen es angepasst) wird. Vielleicht ist das sogar sinnvoll, wer weiß. Mir steckt der Cata-Beginn aber noch zu sehr in den Knochen, wo GC erst groß schwadronierte dass sie mit dem harschen Schwierigkeitsgrad zufrieden wären und ein paar Tage später die Todesminen still und heimlich auf Kindergartenniveau gezüchtigt waren.

Selbst journalistische Statements wie einst in der MMORE als Mainstream-Magazin sprachen sich dafür aus, dass Blizzard endlich wieder kapieren muss, dass man es nunmal nicht jedem recht machen kann. Es wird immer Geheule geben, die Community ist eben unter aller Sau. Angst haben, dass die ganzen "Ich hör auf"-Drohungen wahr werden brauchen sie eh nicht. Mancher droht seit Jahren und suchtet Tag für Tag weiter. Man siehe den Allgemeinen Teil des offiziellen D3-Forums, schlimmer als im PvP-Teil von WoW (und das will was heißen). Aber sie scheinen unverdrossen daran festzuhalten, dass man früher oder später auf die Kommentare das Gequengel hört.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Juni 2012)

Schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Irgendwie ist es immer das selbe. PvP wird auch in 10 Jahren maßgeblich auf Arena und BG's setzen, was mir persönlich einfach nicht so gefällt. Und ansonsten liegt der Fokus für mich einfach zu stark auf Raid und da hab ich inzwischen weder die Zeit, noch die Lust dazu. Früher mal, ja, aber jetzt hört es bei mir an der Stelle auf, wo ich feste Termine für ein Spiel habe. Und der Rest von Wow langweilt einfach auch nur.

Das einzige, was ich bei anderen neuen MMO's im Vergleich zu Wow immer wieder vermisse, ist die stimmungsvolle, lebhafte und offene Welt. Auch wenn sie grafisch nicht viel hermacht, ich frage mich, warum das die neuen MMO's nicht mehr schaffen.

Trotzdem... unter dem Strich bin ich im Moment etwas der Theme-Park-Spiele überdrüssig und hoffe nun auf ArcheAge um mal wieder einen Tapetenwechsel zu bekommen.


----------



## Evolverx (7. Juni 2012)

Im Dezember hab ich als SWTOR rauskam mit WOW entgültig gebrochen aber auch in den Monaten davor hatte ich nur noch wenig bis garnichtmehr gespielt. 
Da zurzei bei SWTOR patch 1.3 auf sich warten lässt spiele ich nebenher auch noch Aion das ja jetzt Free2Play ist.


----------



## Eyora (7. Juni 2012)

Mir fehlt irgendwie die rechte Diskussionsgrundlage.
Außer das zum wiederholten male alle die nicht mehr WoW spielen, schreiben können, was ihnen an WoW nicht gefällt.

Sogar die Umfrage zeigt, das jeder der WoW aktiv spielt, scheinbar kein großes interesse an einer Diskussion pflegt, da die meisten Spielen, die Kommentare aber alle in Richtung "ich mag dies und ich mag jenes nicht" laufen.
Ich persönlich bin auch solangsam müde auf jede negative Kritik eingehen zu wollen. WoW macht mir nach wie vor spaß, genauso wie SW:ToR momentan. Aber ich bin stark mit der Überlegung beschäftigt, mit Foren-Posts aufzuhören.

Und die Posts laufen alle gleich ab:
Ein Spieleunternehmen hat Maßnahme A eingeführt:
Spieler 1:"Sie haben A eingeführt wie können Sie nur das ist das letzte..... wir wollen Maßnahme B"
Spieler 2:"Das ist doch nicht schlimm und musste doch sein....."
Spieler 3:"Fanboy das ist doch wirklich mist...."
Spieler 4:"Fanboy das ist doch wirklich mist...."
Spieler 5:"Fanboy das ist doch wirklich mist...."

Das Unternehmen ersetzt Maßnahme A dort Maßnahme B um dem Kundenwunsch zu entsprechen:
Spieler 1:"Sie haben B eingeführt wie können Sie nur das ist das letzte..... wir wollen Maßnahme A wieder haben."
Spieler 2:"Das ist doch nicht schlimm und ihr wolltet es doch....."
Spieler 3:"Fanboy das ist doch wirklich mist...."
Spieler 4:"Fanboy das ist doch wirklich mist...."
Spieler 5:"Fanboy das ist doch wirklich mist...."


Eine gescheite Diskussion sucht man in diesen vergeblich. Aber das liegt nicht an den Buffed-Usern sondern gennerell. Im WoW-Forum darf ich mir durchlesen wie schlecht WoW ist, und was ich stattdessen alles spielen sollte, und im SW:ToR-Forum darf ich mir durchlesen, was an SW:ToR alles schlecht ist und was ich sonst spielen sollte.
Das lustige am SW:ToR-Forum ist nur das man einen bezahlten Account haben muss um im Forum zu posten. Und das einzige was man dort ließt ist "ich habe gekündigt und höre auf" und das Posten diese Leute seit drei Bezahl-Intervallen.
Bei Buffed hat man dann wiederum das vereinte, denn beide Spiele sind schlecht, und ich solle warten bis das nächste Spiel erscheint, das dann aber unschlagbar gut ist(zumindest bis zu dessen Release).

Denkt ihr auch das Foren nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind und etwas neues entstehen sollte, indem Spieler diskutieren könnten. Ich brauche nun weiß gott keine Plattform die alles verherrlicht, aber eben auch keine die ausschließlich alles mies macht.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. Juni 2012)

Ich spiel seit Anfang Februar nich mehr, damals haben wir DS gelegt, so früh war ich mit meinen Homies noch nie durch n Raid (wir sind ne Casual Gilde) wir die Raidbosse bisher IMMER erst vor den neuen Content-PAcht gelegt und waren dann erstaunt, dass wir so fix durch die Bosse mähten. Naja, und die Inis kann ich auhc nich mehr sehen, viel zu oft drin, man kenn jeden einzelnen Stein, jede einzelne Schabe... selbst das beste Kaugummi schmeckt ja auch nich ewig oder? 
Mit PvP konnt ich nie was anfangen, ich finds auch bis heute doof. 

Sobald die Vor-Events von MoP aber auf die Server gehen, bin ich sofort wieder dabei, dass ich MoP spielen werde is mir auch schon klar, ich freue mich auf das neue Asia-Setting, den Mönch find ich cool und mit den Pandaren hatte ich auch in WC3TTT meinen Spaß!


----------



## ThoWeib (7. Juni 2012)

> Denkt ihr auch das Foren nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind und etwas neues entstehen sollte, indem Spieler diskutieren könnten. Ich brauche nun weiß gott keine Plattform die alles verherrlicht, aber eben auch keine die ausschließlich alles mies macht.


Dann suchst du eine Plattform, an der niemand teilnimmt: sobald der Mensch als solches ins Spiel kommt, musst du mit Extremen leben. Wenn man sich schon nicht über's Wetter einigen kann, wie soll man sich da über Spiele einig werden können?

Zum Thema: ich bin in der Tat nach wie vor aktiv, obwohl ich zur Zeit (auch aus privaten Gründen) weniger spiele. Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass ich grade so eben noch zu Blizzards momentaner Zielgruppe gehöre (Gelegenheitsspieler). SW:ToR werde ich wohl nochmal weiter spielen (Account ruht wg. Zeitmangel und Desinteresse grade), bei D3 warte ich auf die Testversion (Nein, ich möchte diesen Schlüssel nicht kaufen!), und was mit MoP wird, werden wir sehen, wenn MoP kommt.

Ich werd' wohl nochmal schauen, wie Rift auf meinem Bock läuft, aber im Moment gibt's in der Tat nichts, was mich so richtig von WoW weg bekommt. Auch wenn da wg. Addon-Ende tote Hose herrscht.


----------



## jeef (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe schon kurz vorm Release von WOTLK aufgehört, habe zwar immer mal wieder rein geguckt wenns "Gratis Tage gab" also Rollen oder Aktionen 
Habe schon von Anfang an GW parallel zu WoW gespielt und hab die letzten 4 Jahre eigentlich nur noch Guild Wars gespielt, daher interessiert mich immo auch nicht
was mit WoW los ist oder was noch kommt... da nun mal GW2 kommt  Nebenbei Spiele ich immer mal ein bisschen Lotro.

Zu WoW wird mich nichts mehr zurück bringen, selbst die Rolle der Auferstehung mit Gratis Addons und Level 80 Char hat mich keine 10 Stunden gehalten 
Ich interessiere mich nur für PvP, und WoW bietet in der hinsicht 1. nichts wirklich gutes 2. Jahre lang exakt das selbe, sollte hier vllt doch nochmal
was gravierendes ändern gucke ich vllt doch nochmal länger rein, aber denke nicht das dies passieren wird.


----------



## Blackout1091 (8. Juni 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Zocke aktiv, variiert aber stark nach lust wieviel und an welchen Tagen ich spiele



/sign


----------



## Remaire (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe vor kurzem mir mal wieder für SWTOR ne Gamecard gekauft. Hatte da bei Level 14 schon aufgegeben muss aber sagen das es mir jetzt doch gut gefällt.
Naja dadurch das in meinen Augen bei WoW durch die Gelegenheitsspielerschiene die Luft raus ist logge ich mich vielleicht 1x die Woche für 10 min ein oder für eine Runde LFR mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Dalfi (8. Juni 2012)

Zocke seit Februar überhaupt nicht mehr Acc läuft dank JP noch bis Oktober dann ist Feierabend, seit dem weggang zuvieler guter Spieler und dem damit verbundenen Ende unseres Raids, war auf einem toten Server der letzte Grund zum einloggen dahin. Hab mich davor schon 2 Monate lang nur noch für Raids eingeloggt.
SWTOR hab ich Anfangs mit Begeisterung gezockt, aber als da dann auch die Raids mangels Beteiligung ausgefallen sind, hab ich mein Abo gekündigt und in 10 Tagen ist da auch Ende.
D3 fand ich für 3 Wochen etwa total Geil, aber irgendwie ist es mir jetzt auch zu Öde geworden, komisch D2 hab ich damals bis zur Vergasung gespielt und fand es nie langweilig.

Will hier keins der Spiele schlecht machen, vor allem nicht WoW, wer würde schon etwas 4 Jahre lang jeden Tag mehrere Stunden zocken was schlecht wäre, liegt eher an mir, hab momentan einfach keine Lust auf Computerspiele im allgemeinen. 
Ob ich im nächsten Winter da vielleicht anders drüber denke kann ich heute nicht sagen, aber wenn wirds eher Casual werden, keine Lust mich 4x die Woche Abends 3 - 4 Stunden verpflichtet zu fühlen Spielen zu müssen.

Es war eine schöne Zeit und ich möchte sie auch nicht missen, aber nun ist sie vorbei und im Moment find ich das sogar gut so wie es ist ^^


----------



## Negrul99 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich  spiele  WoW  ab und zu mal.  Seid Dia  3 draußen  ist  fehlt mir der anreiz. Ich mag WoW es ist auch nen geniales Spiel  aber nach der zeit denke ich mir so nachdem ich den 5ten 85er  hochgezogen hab  Ifr voll  eq  ist wozu  noch raiden ich hab zwei top gegearte chars  aber  es  ist immer nur das gleiche. Lvln Inis  gehn  Hero  equipen und später mal raiden mir  fehlt irgendwie  ne abwechslung als Pve spieler. Trotzdem ist WoW nartürlich nen Klasse game und macht auch dermaßen spass  aber nach ner zeit wird es recht eintönig jetzt warte ich nur noch auf Mop und hoffe das es was verändern wird.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Juni 2012)

Seitdem D3 raus is komm ich wieder dazu in wow zu twinken. Die Wolk 5er Ini sind echt total liebevoll gemacht.

Warum ich nich D3 suchte wie n Wahnsinniger? Kp mein Mage is 59, aber ich lass mir da Zeit. Ein Spiel wie D3 reift mit der Zeit. 

Das verstehen zwar nicht viele, aber es dient mir zu Erhöhung des Spielspaßes weniger D3 zu spielen.

Von daher. WoW immer gerne.


----------



## Dabow (8. Juni 2012)

Seit Diablo 3 draußen ist, war ich genau 3h in WoW online. Sprich 3h in 3 Wochen =)


----------



## Actispeedy (8. Juni 2012)

Momentan suchte ich auch in Diablo rum und hab seit dem auch kein Wow mehr gespielt.
Hätte ich selbst nicht gedacht....

Wow macht mir auch heute noch spass nur die Community geht mir aufn Sack! Steinigt mich..
da ma en flame, hier und dort auch noch einen, links ma en Goldspam und in allen andren Richtungen hört man nur Beleidigungen.
(bin seit Ende Classic dabei)
so long..


----------



## Zangor (8. Juni 2012)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> ...links ma en Goldspam...



Goldspam bekomm ich in D3 auch schon zu sehen im allgemeinen Channel. Ich klick das Mistding immer wieder zu nur um nach einem Neustart wieder davon genervt zu werden.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juni 2012)

<-- aktiv am Spielen, nur PvP mit 6 85ern und diversen twinks. Alle raids 1xgesehen, reicht mir schon...^^ Für meine Bedürfnisse alles gut mit WoW, nur die 40er BGs könnten sie mal rauspatchen


----------



## Kersyl (8. Juni 2012)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ist Drachenseele ein Witz, ein extrem schlechter Content mit einer langweiligen Ini aus aufgewärmten Bestandteilen. Wyrmruhtempel, schonmal gesehen, Malygos Plattform, schonmal gesehen, Boss 2 und 3, gleiches Design, langweiliger Trash, einfach ätzend. Oben auf dem Tempel mit Ultraxion, naja, Kampf auf dem Luftschiff, ein einziger Witz. Von Todesschwinge 1 und 2 will ich gar nicht reden. Ist es wirklich so schwer einen schönen interessanten Raid zu gestalten? Karazhan, Black Tempel, Ulduar, vielleicht noch ICC, waren alle besser, teilweise richtig genial.



Eeyup.

Ulduar war genial, ICC war ok wenn auch nicht superb, Kara, BT etc. pp waren auch echt super aber DS ist alles aufgewärmt...Nicht 1 einzigartiges Model und das einzig coole sind die Ideen der letzten beiden Kämpfe, wobei auch die irgendwie extrem schnell öde werden.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

ThoWeib schrieb:


> bei D3 warte ich auf die Testversion (Nein, ich möchte diesen Schlüssel nicht kaufen!)


Davon wirst Du zwangsläufig enttäuscht werden. In Hinblick auf den aktuellen Gästepass kann man bis Level 10 im normalen Modus spielen und das vermittelt einen völlig falschen Eindruck vom "wahren" Spielgefühl. Der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad ist mehr eine Art Tutorial, speziell die ersten beiden Akte. Danach zieht es etwas an, aber merklich fordernder wirds erst ab Alptraum. Erst ab da gehts so richtig los. Also wer sagt, er habe sich anhand einer Testversion/ des Gästepasses ein umfassendes Bild des Spiels machen können, der belügt sich selbst.



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ein Spiel wie D3 reift mit der Zeit.


Wahre Worte. Wie man ja auch an der Vorschau zum ersten größeren Patch (1.0.3) sieht. Bessere Verteilung der Droppchancen, Verbesserung der Schwierigkeitssteigerung in Inferno etc. Und wenn Blizzard soviel Pflege reinsteckt wie all die Jahre in D2, dann kommt da noch viel mehr im Laufe der Zeit.



Actispeedy schrieb:


> Momentan suchte ich auch in Diablo rum[...]
> 
> [...]da ma en flame, hier und dort auch noch einen, links ma en Goldspam und in allen andren Richtungen hört man nur Beleidigungen.


Da widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst. Die Goldspammer sind in D3 momentan aktiver als in WoW. Gestern am späteren Abend war der Allgemein-Channel so dermaßen zugespammt mit mehrzeiligen Werbungen für solche Seiten, dass man das Geschreibsel der User zwischendrin kaum lesen konnte, da es ständig wegscrollte. Das hab ich in WoW noch nie so schlimm erlebt und auch meinem Server sind die Goldseller schon recht aktiv gewesen. Und was Flamer angeht... schau ins offizielle D3-Forum, der Hühnerstall ist schlimmer als das PvP-Forum von WoW (und DAS will wirklich was heißen!).


----------



## Mindadar (8. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich nutze die Zeit momentan um noch etwas Ruf nachzufarmen und so, also Account ist noch aktiv, gelegentlich raide ich noch.
Mehr ist aber auch nicht mehr drin


----------



## odinxd (8. Juni 2012)

Ich spiele es nicht mehr. Habe zuletzt aktiv letztes Jahr im Februar gespielt und dann aufgehört. Dann habe ich es im Oktober 2011 nochmal aktiviert aber nur 2 Monate dann war die Luft wieder raus.

Nunja zu Mop werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr anfangen denn das einzige was mich daran reizen würde wären die neuen Gebiete und die könnte ich mir zur Not mal beim Kumpel angucken.... wenn der das denn noch weiter zockt.

Sonst haben eig alle im Freundeskreis aufgehört...


----------



## campino76 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen aufgehört aktiv zu raiden. Jetzt log nur mehr alle paar Tage ein um Post aus dem AH abzuholen. Die ganze Bankfächer meiner Chars hab ich ausgemistet und die Sachen ins AH gepackt.

Wenn Not am Mann ist, spring ich in meiner alten Raidgruppe aushilfsweise ein, aber sonst tu ich nichts mehr. Aktuell mach ich Sommerpause bis MOP..


----------



## BoP78 (8. Juni 2012)

Seit D3 bin ich so gut wie nicht mehr on. Kündigen werd ich nicht (Jahrespass - aber D3 wiegt ja 3-4 Monate Abokosten auf^^). Bin atm Inferno Akt 2, wenn Inferno durch ist dann werd ich mich in der Tat mal wieder hinter Ultima Online klemmen und spätestens mit MOP bin ich wieder mit Vollgas zurück. Es ist aktuell nicht so, dass mich WoW langweilt, aber D3 fesselt nun mal im Moment mehr.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juni 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> dann werd ich mich in der Tat mal wieder hinter Ultima Online klemmen


Grafik ist in der Tat nicht alles. Oldschool at its best. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juni 2012)

Das ist nicht Oldschool.

Telnet-Client ist Oldschool ))


----------



## Nortos (8. Juni 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Oldschool.
> 
> Telnet-Client ist Oldschool ))



Yep, 

die guten alten MUDs ...


----------



## heiduei (8. Juni 2012)

Abo läuft. Aber ansonsten spiele ich eigentlich nurnoch mal alle 2 Wochen, vorallem jetzt da D3 raus ist ^^ Nach der hälfte von FL bin ich irgendwie beim aktiven raiden rausgerutscht und hatte bisher keine Lust mein Equip wieder auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. Mit MoP wird aber wieder richtig reingepowert und aktiv geraidet


----------



## Veraya (9. Juni 2012)

Mir fehlt auch die Lust, spiele seit ein paar Wochen schon nicht mehr. Machen könnte ich noch genug aber die Lust fehlt einfach dazu. Erreicht hab ich auch noch lange nicht alles aber dieses Stupide von Id zu Id rennen brints auch nicht. Freu mich aber auf Mop mal, habe nur die Befürchtung das das wieder so Lahm wird, hoffe aber das Gegenteil.


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Juni 2012)

Nö, schon seit Monaten nicht mehr aktiv.
Ich bin seit Classic dabei, eigentlich immer voll aktiv, aber Cata ist einfach zum gähnen :/ Ab und an logge ich mich und mache mit meinem Main ( Rogue ) eine runde WSG für die restlichen 5k Ruf, zwecks Vollstreckerin Titel, oder ich geh mit meiner Freundin DS übern Tool raiden, was aber vollkommen langweilig ist. Wollten eigentlich wieder neue Chars leveln, aber bereits ab Lv 10 hatten wir diesmal endgültig die schnauze voll. Aber nunja, Abo läuft halt durch Jahrespass. Meins noch bis ende Oktober, sollte MoP bis dahin nicht draußen sein, wird Abo aber 100% auf Eis gelegt, eben bis es erscheint.
Ich stecke viele Hoffnungen in MoP, mal hoffen das Blizzard uns nicht enttäuscht.
Ansonsten halten mich derzeit RIFT und Diablo 3 bei Laune. Das reicht auch erstmal.


----------



## megalus (9. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich oute mich! Ich spiele immer noch, oder besser gesagt schon wieder. Wie auch immer... es gibt noch genügend Ruf zu farmen, Mounts zu erobern, Dungeon- und Schlachtzugerfolge.

Richtig gelesen. Owohl ich seid 2008 WoW zocke, habe ich nicht alle Erfolge errungen, Gipfel erklommen, T-Sets gefarmt, Bosse vermöbelt, Schlachtfelder erobert.... warum fragt ihr?? Weil ich WoW spiele und nicht "arbeite".... Ja, ich habe auch heroische Schlachtzüge zu der Zeit betreten, als diese den Endkontent dargestellt haben, und ja, ich habe Karazhan gecleart, als es noch eine Herausforderung war... aber in Ruhe, nicht in hetze der erste sein zu wollen. Ich habe nicht die ersten Wochen 12-14 Stunden am Tag gezockt um ja als erster 80/85 zu sein.... ich habe das Spiel gespielt.

Wo sind die ganzen Helden, die innerhalb von wenigen Wochen den neuen Kontent durchzocken und dann ein mimimi-gejammer loslassen, weil ja kein Kontent mehr da ist... bedauernswert...

WoW besitzt eine epische Spieltiefe, und es gibt soviel zu entdecken und zu erreichen - für den der will und die Augen offen hält. Ich mache nicht jeden Tag die gleichen Daylies, bin ab und zu im Scolazarbecken und Besuche die Orakel um mir ein Ei zu holen. Farme Ruf bei alten Fraktionen und Mounts in alten Dungeons und Schlachtzügen.
Diablo III? Jo, wenn´s schee macht?! Haut rein ihr Recken, ich für meinen Teil habe zuviel ausprobiert und bin immer wieder bei WoW gelandet. Was solls? Ich spiele es und zwinge niemanden es auch zu tun, und solange Blizz nicht ganz großen Mist baut (im Kontent und Grafik) und Blizz die Server laufen lässt werde ich mich vor WoW entspannen.

Viel Glück, Baldrian und Kosterfrau Melissengeist für die Erfolgsgeilen!

Euer Megalus


----------



## Bab5Fan (9. Juni 2012)

Wunderbar meine Meinung mit ausgedrückt Megalus.

Ich bin auch immer wieder zu WoW zurückgerutscht. Bis dato konnte mich kein Spiel so lange halten (nicht mal C&C) wie WoW !! Es ist wie Megalus schon sagte , man kann so viel noch anderes machen ausser sich debil rumkloppen. Das ist es was andere Spiele eben nicht bieten. 

Japp manchmal sitze ich auch nur mal so vor´m Bildschirm und geniesse ´n Bier und im Hintergrund läuft entspannender Weise die Ambient-Music von Nagrand oder Eschental. *grins* manchmal schaue ich mir auch nur mal die schicken Halsketten der Nachtelfen-NPC-innen an. Ist auch entspannend	;-P

...oder Ich gehe mal in eine Ini und schaue mir mal genau an wie zum Bsp. die Decke/Kuppeln gestaltet sind oder mal das Inventar im Detail (habe da schon etliche lustige Details gesehen) und und und........


----------



## ink0gnito (9. Juni 2012)

megalus schrieb:


> Ja, ich oute mich! Ich spiele immer noch, oder besser gesagt schon wieder. Wie auch immer... es gibt noch genügend Ruf zu farmen, Mounts zu erobern, Dungeon- und Schlachtzugerfolge.
> 
> Richtig gelesen. Owohl ich seid 2008 WoW zocke, habe ich nicht alle Erfolge errungen, Gipfel erklommen, T-Sets gefarmt, Bosse vermöbelt, Schlachtfelder erobert.... warum fragt ihr?? Weil ich WoW spiele und nicht "arbeite".... Ja, ich habe auch heroische Schlachtzüge zu der Zeit betreten, als diese den Endkontent dargestellt haben, und ja, ich habe Karazhan gecleart, als es noch eine Herausforderung war... aber in Ruhe, nicht in hetze der erste sein zu wollen. Ich habe nicht die ersten Wochen 12-14 Stunden am Tag gezockt um ja als erster 80/85 zu sein.... ich habe das Spiel gespielt.
> 
> ...




Du hast 2008 mit WoW angefangen, aber kommst dann mit "und ja, ich habe Karazhan gecleart, als es noch eine Herausforderung war... " an, wer merkt die Ironie? thihi


----------



## Rygel (10. Juni 2012)

NICHT! ohne neue inhalte zocke ich auch nicht. warum sollte ich noch weiter bezahlen wenn außer kotziger warterei nix mehr läuft? diese inhaltsleere gammelei scheint vor jedem add-on länger zu werden, oder?

von MoP erwarte ich inzwischen gar nix mehr. ich werde wohl einen char hoch leveln und dann ist ende. den ablauf der content-patches kennt man ja mittlerweile auch auswendig: neuer raid, neue fraktion, mehr ruf, neuer raid, neue fraktion, mehr ruf, raid, 1 - 3 neue 5er-instanzen, 20 monate warterei auf das nächte addon, usw. ohne mich. wer schon seit dem ersten tag dabei ist, den haut mMn mittlerweile gar nix mehr um was da noch kommt.


----------



## Trypio (10. Juni 2012)

Holla, also ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht verstehe warum alle Diablo 3 Zocken... ich selbst habe es Installiert, mit 2 Chars bis Hölle Akt 3 gespielt und danach nich mehr angefasst weils einfach nur stinkend langweilig ist. Egal, ist eh offtopic diese Disskusion.

Ich selbst habe meine alte PSX wieder vom Dachboden geholt und spiele derzeit den ersten Teil von _Silent Hill._

1-2x diw Woche logge ich mich dann in WoW ein um in DS noch n bißl gear fürs Second gear abzustauben... den Rest der Zeit farm ich Mogg-gear o.Ä. Rexxar-EU ist leider ausgestorben was es schlichtweg unmöglich macht PSA/BDZ oder FL Hero zu Clearen. Wenn du auf Rexxar keine Stammgruppe hast, bist du derzeit verloren. x)


----------



## Negev (10. Juni 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ich spiel seit Anfang Februar nich mehr, damals haben wir DS gelegt, so früh war ich mit meinen Homies noch nie durch n Raid (wir sind ne Casual Gilde) wir die Raidbosse bisher IMMER erst vor den neuen Content-PAcht gelegt und waren dann erstaunt, dass wir so fix durch die Bosse mähten. Naja, und die Inis kann ich auhc nich mehr sehen, viel zu oft drin, man kenn jeden einzelnen Stein, jede einzelne Schabe... selbst das beste Kaugummi schmeckt ja auch nich ewig oder?
> Mit PvP konnt ich nie was anfangen, ich finds auch bis heute doof.



Ich denke das ist ein Punkt den viele verkennen!
Die Instanzen und Raids werden im LFR/LFG und in der Gilde/Server so oft durchgenudelt, dass der Content schnell Lagweilig vorkommt.

Das erinnert mehr an Farmen statt sich einer herausforderung zu stellen!

Und ja, ich finde diese ganzen Modies totaler Quatsch! Wenn für mich Todesschwienge liegt dann liegt er auch ob auf LFR, Normal, HC oder Erfolg... 
Aber ich hab mir eh schon sagen lassen das ich über all die Jahre der totale Low-Chacker bin und das falschen Spiel zocke.

Langsam glaub ichs wirklich...


----------



## Byron (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe von Classic bis WotLK gespielt, und noch vor Ulduar aufgehört. Vor etwa 4 Monaten wurde mein inaktiver Account gehackt, und darauf hin hab ich dann mal reingeguckt und mir das neue Addon zugelegt. Meine Frau tat es mir gleich, und nun Spielen wir ein paar Tage die Woche 1 - 3 Stündchen, halt etwas zusammen questen und spaß an der freud haben. Raiden interessiert mich mittlerweile wenig bis garnicht mehr.


----------



## MrOrokto (10. Juni 2012)

Also ich spiele seit Classic WoW und hatte bis jetzt 2 Durststrecken einmal zum ende von Wotlk wo ich pro woche nur noch zum raiden on war oder ab und zu inis für gold gefarmt habe (war tank) war dort aber nocht so schlimm immer 3-4 tage bischen on gewesen und die 2. ist jetzt wo ich mir denke wass soll ich machen contetn clear dailis nur in FL und da schon alle q erfolge pvp lang weilig da ich auch keine guten arena partner, inis zum 1000mal gehen irgent wie auch doof und mal wieder einen neuen char hochspielen is mir zu lang weilig.

Ich hoffe das Blizz vileicht doch noch nen kleinen patch raus bringt wie rubisanktum oder so das man bischen was zu tun hat. das endgame von cata is nämlich wirklich nicht toll^^

zum questen gibts ja nix tolles. Dailis gibts in Feuerlande die mich schon nerven da ich das gebiet nicht mehr sehen kann. dan gibt welchen in tol barad die mittlerweile dur die one-hits in 10-20 minuten erledigt sind und dan noch 2-4 im schattenhochland oder in tiefen heim die alle das selbe wie in tolbarad sind ( einfach durchlaufen und alles one bis two hitten) 

mir geht da irgent wie der raiz zum spielen ab mir reicht schon wenn bei ds ne fration gäben würde  wo ich wochen lang noch mal ruf farmen kann dan wär der raid wieder "sinnvoll"^^

naja musst das mal schreiben xD


----------



## Hsvfan (10. Juni 2012)

Ich zocke auch noch recht aktiv.....allerdings kann ich nicht sagen wieviel in der Woche, 
da es variiert....weil mal hat man mehr mal weniger Lust. Nebenbei zocke ich auch noch Diablo 3.

Was mach in WoW....mehr twinken als raiden. Da Drachenseele mir mittlerweile zum Hals raushängt.
Hin und wieder noch Erfolge farmen mit meinen Main oder noch nach seltenen Reittieren jagen oder
auch Haustiere.

Und in meinen Augen ist Cataclysm das schlechteste Addon was bisher rauskam, da war
selbst Wrath of the Lich King besser..zumal ICC im Endcontent schwerer war als Drachenseele.
Und der Bosskampf gegen LK war auch viel geiler designt mit dem Rollenspiel und so.

Ich meine wenn man sich doof anstellt wiped man selbst mit 10 oder 25 85er bei LK....ich glaube
ich bin schon öfters am LK gewiped als an Deathwing. Und das gibt einen wirklich zu denken.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

megalus schrieb:


> Ja, ich oute mich! Ich spiele immer noch, oder besser gesagt schon wieder. Wie auch immer... es gibt noch genügend Ruf zu farmen, Mounts zu erobern, Dungeon- und Schlachtzugerfolge.
> 
> Richtig gelesen. *Owohl ich seid 2008 WoW zocke*, habe ich nicht alle Erfolge errungen, Gipfel erklommen, T-Sets gefarmt, Bosse vermöbelt, Schlachtfelder erobert.... warum fragt ihr?? Weil ich WoW spiele und nicht "arbeite".... Ja, ich habe auch heroische Schlachtzüge zu der Zeit betreten, als diese den Endkontent dargestellt haben, und ja, ich *habe Karazhan gecleart, als es noch eine Herausforderung war*... aber in Ruhe, nicht in hetze der erste sein zu wollen. Ich habe nicht die ersten Wochen 12-14 Stunden am Tag gezockt um ja als erster 80/85 zu sein.... ich habe das Spiel gespielt.
> 
> ...


Mit Verlaub und auch wenn das hart klingt, das ist der dämlichste Post im ganzen Thread. Mit Abstand. Und noch dazu plump erlogen. Kara war also 2008 eine Herausforderung, soso. Da glaubt man das mit den HCs als Endcontent natürlich sofort. Der Schuss ging wohl nach hinten los.


----------



## minuba (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub und auch wenn das hart klingt, das ist der dämlichste Post im ganzen Thread. Mit Abstand. Und noch dazu plump erlogen. Kara war also 2008 eine Herausforderung, soso. Da glaubt man das mit den HCs als Endcontent natürlich sofort. Der Schuss ging wohl nach hinten los.



Mag ja sein, dass er mit Karazhan ein wenig übertrieben hat, wobei der Schwierigkeitsgrad von jedem anders empfunden wird. Dennoch wirkt deine Reaktion auf seinen Post, aus meiner Sicht, ein wenig überreagiert. Mal abgesehen von Karazhan, ist der Rest doch in Ordnung.

Edit: 

Hmm ok, ich hab gerade gesehen, dass Karazhan, 2008 und Herausforderung nicht wirklich zusammen passen. Da hat er sich bestimmt vertippt oder die Daten ein wenig durcheinander gebracht. Naja, die Quintessenz meines Beitrags bleibt aber bestehen.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

minuba schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von Karazhan, ist der Rest doch in Ordnung.


Für Dich mag das so sein und das ist gut so. Jedem seine Meinung. Jedoch sehe ich Aussagen wie


megalus schrieb:


> Owohl ich seid 2008 WoW zocke, habe ich nicht alle Erfolge errungen, Gipfel erklommen, T-Sets gefarmt, Bosse vermöbelt, Schlachtfelder erobert.... warum fragt ihr?? Weil ich WoW spiele und nicht "arbeite"....


wieder mal als das übliche "nur Suchtis und 24/7-Spieler können dies und das erreichen". Was natürlich genauso Blödsinn ist wie die Karazhan-Zeitangabe. Vielleicht ist er ein derart schlechter Spieler, dass er Charaktere mit vielen Erfolgspunkten/ ehrfürchtigen Ruffraktionen/ wasauchimmer als "erarbeitet" ansieht. Ich kann jedoch versichern, dass man mit einigermaßen koordinatorischem Vermögen in beiden Händen auch mit relativ wenig Zeit (Job, Familie, anderweitige Hobbies) viel erreichen kann. Und darum bleibt meine Aussage unverändert.


----------



## Trafalgalore (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub und auch wenn das hart klingt, das ist der dämlichste Post im ganzen Thread. Mit Abstand. Und noch dazu plump erlogen. Kara war also 2008 eine Herausforderung, soso. Da glaubt man das mit den HCs als Endcontent natürlich sofort. Der Schuss ging wohl nach hinten los.




nur mal so: wieso is das der dämlichste post?
weil er einfach spaß am spielen hat und nicht nach n paar wochen ohne content da stehen will?!


----------



## Vyren (11. Juni 2012)

Da mein WLan-Stick kaputt ist 
Zocke ich seit einer Woche gar nicht mehr...

Hab schon entzugserscheinungen und sehe überall diese Heman-Katzen...

Naa Spaß, seit ner Woche kein Inet und auch kein WoW und ich mal keine Lust auf WoW habe / hatte FiFa11 oder Diablo III und ab gings oder zu nem Kumpel und da auf ner Konsole gezockt

Cheers Vyren


----------



## garak111 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich stelle mir die Frage: Was ist eigentlich "aktiv" zocken?
Mein Spielverhalten 10 Minuten nach der Installation und dem Erststart des Spieles? Oder eher, mein Spielverhalten kurz nach Erscheinen des finalen (?) Patches für Cata? 
Ersteres wird wohl nie mehr so werden, weil . . . . . (das wurde schon tausendmal diskutiert) und letzteres mein ich zwar ähnlich, aber vielleicht weniger verbissen, da Todesschwinge sozusagen zu Tode geschwungen wurde (im ersten LfR und somit Content clear - meines Erachtens- )

Diablo 3 wurde über Jahrespass mitbezahlt, installiert und gespielt. Da ein ganz anderes Genre vorliegt, unterlasse ich den Vergleich mit WOW. Mit gefällts zu 75%. Sologames lassen bereits nach, aber mit ein paar Freunden 1-2 Stunden rumziehen und alles ummoschen, jo das gefällt NOCH. 

Wenn MOP verfügbar ist, wird auch die durchschnittliche Verweildauer in WOW wieder ansteigen, allerdings raide ich derzeit noch sowohl auf Allianz- wie auch auf Hordeseite in einer Stammgruppe. Und somit bin ich wöchentlich doch ein paar Stunden in Azeroth. Und mir macht es immer noch viel Spass. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass mir die Personen (beide Fraktionen  )wichtiger sind als der Erfolg des Raids. Lachen im TS und ein lockerer Umgangston wiegen schwerer als ein 410er Loot. Nachdem ich in Klassik von einem 20 Jahre Jüngern dumm angemacht wurde, dass ich schließlich auch täglich 4-5 Stunden fürs farmen verbringen könnte, hat sich meine Einstellung von Pro-Raiden doch ein wenig verändert  
Mir sind jetzt noch noch die Menschen hinter den Chars wichtig und dass ich mich auch wohlfühle. Die wöchtenliche "Verpflichtung" ist eigentlich eine Spassveranstaltung, an der ich nur ungern nicht teilnehmen möchte.

Mir persönlich gefallen "große" Raids wie damlas BT, BWL, Naxx oder AQ 40 besser wie die doch ein bisschen kleineren Raids in Cata. Aber es stört mich überhapt nicht, wenn Ideen wie Texturen aus Malygos in DS übernommen werden. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu Tun. Ob nun die Bosse in Ihrer Höhle warten oder wie in DS bezwungen werden müssen ist mir ebenfalls egal. Blizzard wird sich immer (nach Einschäzung von Blizz) nach den Großteil der Spieler richten. Schließlich wollen sie steigende bzw. konstante Abo-Zahler. Dass in manchen Foren ein kleiner, allerdings laut schreiender, Minianteil sich negativ äußert, wird Blizzard nicht großartig interessieren.


----------



## Pentu (11. Juni 2012)

Spiele seit kurzem wieder und nach einer langen Pause macht es mir wieder Spaß.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> nur mal so: wieso is das der dämlichste post?
> weil er einfach spaß am spielen hat und nicht nach n paar wochen ohne content da stehen will?!


Die Antwort steht bereits direkt über Deinem Post. Augen auf.



garak111 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass mir die Personen (beide Fraktionen)wichtiger sind als der Erfolg des Raids. Lachen im TS und ein lockerer Umgangston wiegen schwerer als ein 410er Loot.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Leider überwog in meinem letzten Raid die Gier und der unbedingte Wille zum Weiterkommen. Leute wurden aussortiert wegen Leistungsdruck, die Raids machten immer weniger Spaß. Hab darum aufgehört, in einem PC-Spiel so ein Theater ist einfach sinnfrei. Weiter sind sie trotzdem nicht gekommen. Könnt ja schadenfroh sein, aber wie gesagt - es ist ein Spiel.


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2012)

Das ist Deine Meinung, Fremder!
Dennoch jemanden seinen Post als den dämlichsten Post zu bezeichnen ... nicht die feine Art.
Für solche Bewertungen gab's hier schon Verwarnungen (letztes Jahr selbst erlebt, mit anderem Nick). 

btt
Seit Dezember 2011 zocke ich kein WoW mehr, werde aber evtl. mal zu den Eventwochen zu MoP reinschauen.
Derzeit daddel ich allemöglichen Games an und durch.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

Was genau versteht man unter "aktiv" ? ^^ 
Täglich einloggen? Immer wieder mal reinschauen? Raiden? Alles abfarmen was geht? Regelmäßiges Rollenspiel?


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Meinung, Fremder!
> Dennoch jemanden seinen Post als den dämlichsten Post zu bezeichnen ... nicht die feine Art.


Das ist richtig, ich war schon netter. Und es steht dem Delinquenten frei, mich ebenfalls zu flamen. Die Aussage ziehe ich jedoch nicht zurück, da es nun mal meine Sicht der Dinge ist und die hat sich bis dato nicht verändert. Erklärung siehe weiter vorn.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und es steht dem Delinquenten frei, mich ebenfalls zu flamen.



Äh - Einspruch. [netiquette] [regeln]


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Äh - Einspruch. [netiquette] [regeln]


Ich ergänze: Es steht dem Delinquenten frei, mich unter Einhaltung der Netiquette sowie der Forenregeln zu flamen.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich ergänze: Es steht dem Delinquenten frei, mich unter Einhaltung der Netiquette sowie der Forenregeln zu flamen.



du böser kuschliger wuschliger schnuffelbär der den ganzen tag leute knuddelt und wuddelt und plüscht


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Catagena (11. Juni 2012)

Trafalgalore schrieb:


> nur mal so: wieso is das der dämlichste post?
> weil er einfach spaß am spielen hat und nicht nach n paar wochen ohne content da stehen will?!


nein - weil er glaubt er sei der Oberchecker und dies jeden wissen lassen muß, ob er will oder nicht.

ich spiel nach wie vor bzw. wieder WOW. Hab von Anfang an gespielt - immer mal wieder eine Pause gemacht, weil ich
andere Spiele getestet habe aber bin immer wieder zu WOW zurückgekehrt, da mir dies einfach am ausgewogensten
erscheint. Am längsten Untreu war ich WOW für Age of Conan (über 2,5 Jahre).


----------



## Derulu (11. Juni 2012)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Du hast 2008 mit WoW angefangen, aber kommst dann mit "und ja, ich habe Karazhan gecleart, als es noch eine Herausforderung war... " an, wer merkt die Ironie? thihi



Soweit ich mich erinnere, war der Wrath of the Lichking-Release erst am 13. November 2008 . Davor war allerdings schon 317 Tage lang das Jahr 2008 am Laufen (von 366 Tagen, war 2008 doch ein Schaltjahr). Also durchaus möglich, dass er noch erlebt hat, dass Kara noch so etwas ähnliches wie "eine Herausforderung" war, selbst wenn er erst 2008 zu spielen begonnen hat (auch wenn es möglicherweise 2007 eine noch viel größere Herausforderung war)....


----------



## megalus (12. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub und auch wenn das hart klingt, das ist der dämlichste Post im ganzen Thread. Mit Abstand. Und noch dazu plump erlogen. Kara war also 2008 eine Herausforderung, soso. Da glaubt man das mit den HCs als Endcontent natürlich sofort. Der Schuss ging wohl nach hinten los.



Hallo Fremder,

ja, du scheinst mich ja gut zu kennen. Abgesehen davon, dass es möglich ist zu Fragen - dann hätte ich dir gesagt, das die Jahreszahl korrekt ist ja. 2008 ist richtig um genau zu sein Januar. Und in wenigen Monaten so ausgerüstet zu sein um Kara schaffen zu können finde ich nicht schlecht. Aber das ist nicht so wichtig, weil du ja weißt das ich Lüge (Könnte man sogar bei Blizz rauskriegen). Im Übrigen möchte ich Dir nur mitteilen, dass ich nicht die Absicht habe Dich zu flamen, mimmi, oder sonstige komischen Dinge von mir zu geben, die sowas wären. Dennoch bin ich so frei Dir ein paar Anregungen mit auf den Weg zu geben.

Du hast nicht die geringste Ahnung von dem was ich an Kontent gespielt habe, mit welchem Equip, zu welcher Zeit und mit welchen Leuten (das ist Fakt). Also - mit verlaubt, auch wenn das hart klingen mag - wer so einen Satz schreibt wie Du, der sollte seine kommunikativen Fähigkeiten überrpüfen und sein Interpretationsverhalten einer kritischen Würdigung unterziehen. Das mag schwer für Dich sein und möglicherweise ist es Dir egal - und genau das ist es bei mir.... egal...

Weiterhin frohes Posten und ein schönes Restleben wünscht in aller Freundlichkeit

Megalus


----------



## Vaisser (12. Juni 2012)

Nur noch alle halb Jahre aus Nostalgiegründen. Bezahle zwar dann einen Monat aber mehr als 10 Tage spielen schaff ich nicht mehr. Mich hat die komplette Überarbeitung der einst geliebeten alten wow-Welt aus dem Spiel verkrault. Hier wurde wirklich wild rumdesignt wie der berühmte Elefant im Porzellanladen. Ich mag das neue Ogrimmar nicht, nicht die Dunkelküste, nicht Aszhara, nicht das Brachland, nicht das überflutete Tausend Nadeln und das zerstörte Loch Modan schon gar nicht und überhaupt will ich mein altes wow wieder^^. nicht mal aus Nostalgiegründen lohnt es sich mehr einzuloggen. Fliegen hätte man auch nie erlauben dürfen in wow - aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Shizo. (13. Juni 2012)

Inzwischen spiele ich nach vielen Monaten Pause WIEDER WoW, aber nurnoch als Casual. Hier mal twinken, da mal nen Dungeon.


----------



## Fredericus (13. Juni 2012)

Moin Gemeinde,

Hier mein "Wort zum Wartungstag" :

Coca-Cola schmeckt auch nicht mehr so, wie 1906. Von der Wirkung nicht zu reden, hihihi. Trotzdem verkauft sie sich wie verrückt. WoW wird noch ein gaaaaanzes Weilchen laufen, auch ohne diesen oder jenen, nicht wahr T? Und die Raids? Was für Unterschiede wären denn da, außer in der Optik? Die Prügelei ist doch von Anfang an immer die gleiche. Nur die Zusammensetzung der Kämpfe wechselt. Deswegen finde ich die Kritik an oberflächlich, weil mit kopierten Texturen gestaltet, gemachten Raids völlig berechtigt. Das Auge ist der wichtigste Sinn bei einem Onlinegame, bzw bei allem, was auf einem Bildschirm abläuft. Danach kommt sofort das Ohr. Und das letzte Mal staunend und begeistert bin ich durch Ulduar gelaufen. Sicher, bei fallenden Abonnentenzahlen muß Blizzard dringend sparen. Aber doch nicht an Entwicklerkosten. Nix gegen Praktikanten und Auszubildende, aber wenn nicht langsam wieder die originalen Leute ihre Hände an das Spiel legen, tja, dann wird mein Jahrespass ohne Verlängerung auslaufen. Diablo 3 ist ja auch so ein Reinfall. Gekauft hätte ich das nie im Leben. Reinrennen, durchrennen, fertig. Und dann, weils so toll ist, mit allen möglichen Klassen? Da bügel ich doch lieber meine Hemden, schauder, grusel.
Aber wie schon angedeutet, ob ich nun zocke oder nicht, oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um, Blizzard wird es nicht jucken. Es kommen genug Ahnungs- und Anspruchslose Menschen nach. So ist der lauf der Dinge und vor allem, so ist unsere Zeit, leider. 

Es wird nicht mehr gedacht, es wird gegoogelt!


----------



## Fredericus (13. Juni 2012)

Achjoh, Thema 

Also, raide derzeit 2x die Woche und helfe ab und an in der anderen Gruppe aus. Wenn die tollen Leutz inner Gilde nich wären, sähe es jetzt schon gaaanz anders aus.

Ars Necandi - Dun Morogh


Schön, dass es euch gibt Leute.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Spiele immer noch genauso aktiv wie zu Beginn (bei mir Anfang 2010).

Gestern hatte ich endlich mal wieder nen Tag Urlaub (außerhalb der Brückentage) und war daher als Einziger der Gilde online. Habe daraufhin 900 Tapferkeitspunkte (6 Instanzen) mit meinem Hexer hintereinanderweg gemacht und während der Wartezeiten dann Archäologie betrieben (um das fehlende und längst fällige Phiole-Rezept zu besorgen). Hat immerhin 7 Stunden in Anspruch genommen insgesamt.
4 Kanopen ... und es ist immer noch nicht da.

Natürlich hat sich aufgrund des allgemeinen Lebenswandels einiges verändert. Vorher war ich spätestens 17 Uhr online (nach der Arbeit), heute komme ich kaum vor 19 Uhr rein. Genauso spiele ich abends nicht mehr bis 23 Uhr, sondern schon um 21 Uhr fallen mir die Augen zu. Dennoch verbringe ich einen großen Teil meiner Freizeit immer noch im Spiel.


----------



## giszas (13. Juni 2012)

Also ich warte nur noch darauf, dass mein Abo in 1 Woche ausläuft. Dann werde ich nicht mehr spielen.
Das ganze ist mir zu langweilig geworden und dafür möchte ich dann nicht so viel Geld pro Monat rauswerfen.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2012)

ich spiele seit 2006 wow...udn mein spielverhalten hat sich wenig geändert...meist spiel ich 2-3 mal die woche abends zwischen 21 udn 23 uhr.da das wenig zeit ist mach ich eigentlich nur pvp aus spass.und es hat all die zeit angehalten.gibt zwar öfters ne woche wo ich gar nicht spiele,aber dann hab ich auch wieder lust dazu und stürz mich für 2 std voller begeisterung in ein bg...für pve spieler sicherlich nicht nachvollziehbar,aber mir macht es spass udn das sollte bei einem *spiel* halt das wichtigste sein...

im sommer bin ich auch wesentlich weniger on als im winter udn familie,freunde und sport geht mir immer vor wow...hab ich nie verstanden dieses gesuchtel anstrengung fürn raid 8 std 3-4 mal die woche vorm monitor zu kleben...aber ich habe die nie geflamed,weil ich auch nie ein leistungssportler flamen würde,der halt dort sein erfolg sucht.hinkt zwar ein bissel der vergleich,aber genau wie der, suchen halt manche wowler ihren erfolg im spiel...jeder so wie er mag...

und ich hab in den ganzen jahren schon so oft gelesen "wow stirbt","wow ist tot" oder "das ende von wow"....fakt ist,dass wow nach all den jahren immer noch eins der erfolgreichsten, oder sogar _das _erfolgreichste mmo ist,das es gibt...
ich weiss gar nicht wie oft ich schon von scheidenden spielern hier im forum gelesen habe,die das ende prophezeit haben udn sich davon gestohlen haben ohne das sich jemals was verändert hat.womöglich sind die zum nächsten addon sogar wieder dabei gewesen...

ich werde weiterhin wow zocken udn freu mich auf die nächste veränderung mit den mönchen...und auf die tausenden flames von den spielern die wow wieder angefangen haben um sich über das neue system zu beschweren...


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber ich habe die nie geflamed,weil ich auch nie ein leistungssportler flamen würde,der halt dort sein erfolg sucht.hinkt zwar ein bissel der vergleich,aber genau wie der, suchen halt manche wowler ihren erfolg im spiel...jeder so wie er mag...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyrador (13. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> im sommer bin ich auch wesentlich weniger on als im winter udn familie,freunde und sport geht mir immer vor wow...hab ich nie verstanden dieses *gesuchtel *fürn raid 8 std 3-4 mal die woche vorm monitor zu kleben...aber ich habe die nie geflamed,weil ich auch nie ein leistungssportler flamen würde,der halt dort sein erfolg sucht.hinkt zwar ein bissel der vergleich,aber genau wie der, suchen halt manche wowler ihren erfolg im spiel...jeder so wie er mag...



Wieso kannst du dann kein anständiges Wort verwenden statt ein negativ belegtes? Das nennt man Flame, mein Bester...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du dann kein anständiges Wort verwenden statt ein negativ belegtes? Das nennt man Flame, mein Bester...




jo hast recht,ist mir erst später aufgefallen...werd das noch korrigieren...


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




perfektes beispiel))


----------



## Akium (13. Juni 2012)

3 x die Woche ne Stunde . Neuen Char auf neuem Server erstellt. Nochmal alles in Ruhe anschauen, bissle gemütlich daddeln. Leider ist alles extrem low und fühlt sich eher nach Grind an, als nen epsisches Abenteuer. Sobald er 85 ist, und die 5er Instanzen einmal durch ist stell ich ihn in die Ecke. Raiden will ich nicht mehr , und werde soland Guild Wars 2 rauskommt mal ein MMO ausprobieren welches ganz ohne Raidcontent auskommt.


----------



## Helmod (13. Juni 2012)

Hi leute

ich bin jetzt seit 5,5 Jahren am WoW zocken, aber z.zt. is die Luft einfach raus.
Seit ca. 1 Monat war ich nich mehr online und ich kann den DS-Raid nich mehr sehen.
Ich finde Blizzard hat sich diesmal einen "Zeitraum der Leere" erlaubt den ich vorher bei WoW noch nicht erlebt habe. Trotzdem werde ich zu MoP wieder voll einsteigen weil ich mich sehr auf diese Erweiterung freue und das bisher gesehene mich sehr optimistisch stimmt, aber z.zt. geht für mich in Azeroth nix.

mfg


----------



## madmurdock (21. Juni 2012)

Nö, seitdem die Gilde tot ist, merkt man erstmal wie simpel WoW eigentlich ist, wenn man nicht raidet / PvP Arena macht. Herausforderungen wie aktuell die Legendary Schurkenquestreihe (abwechslungsreiche, fordernde Quests) kann man nur mit Gildenzugang erledigen. Was bleibt sind das LFRandomarschloch Tool und Rufgrinden in alten Inis, wobei man hier auch wieder jemanden suchen muss fuer einen Raid.. Man kann zwar Random Raids erstellen, jedoch gibt es hier dann wieder 2Klassengesellschaften: Welche, die "nicht so gut" sind, und es dann spaetestens an Spine scheitert, oder welche HC fast clear haben, jedoch auch gleiches an Exp voraussetzen.

Ergo kommt man als Casual hier nicht mehr weit, obwohl man zu WOTL/BC Zeiten auch den Content gecleart hat, aber natuerlich keine aktuellen Achievements/Übung vorweisen kann.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> wie aktuell die Legendary Schurkenquestreihe (abwechslungsreiche, fordernde Quests) kann man nur mit Gildenzugang erledigen.



Fordernd war der Creed (wo ich zufällig n zweiten Schurken vor Ort gesehen hatte, dann wars locker)-Auftrag, also das Schleichen.

Gildenzugang? Hab ich keinen.

Den Taschendiebstahl hab ich in nem /random raid erledigt, wo ich eben umgeloggt hab.

Und die ersten Splitter ... ja, random raid  droppen ja auch NH.

Also, auf gehts! Die ist nicht, wie in ICC, nur dem 25er vorbehalten.


----------



## madmurdock (21. Juni 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Und die ersten Splitter ... ja, random raid  droppen ja auch NH.
> 
> Also, auf gehts! Die ist nicht, wie in ICC, nur dem 25er vorbehalten.



Es sind trotzdem mehrere MONATE, die es braucht, bis du alle Splitter hast fuer die 2. Stage (Und jetzt erzaehl mir bitte keiner jeder Random Raid auf einem toten Server wuerde immer alle 8 Bosse schaffen.)

Nur damit du mal eine nicht so stupide Quest erledigen darfst, farmst du also mindestens 8 IDs lang und musst dich immer mal wieder abplagen mit allem was so auf dem Server rumschwirrt. Mit Glueck ist dann auch noch nach dem 2. Boss Ende, weil xyz. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass die MOEGLICHKEIT ein wenig Spass an den Quests in mehreren Monaten incl viel Plackerei mit allem was dazugehoert, mir den Aufwand nicht wert ist. Wäre das gildenintern, wäre es kein Aufwand, sondern man hat dabei noch Spass! Random ist es allerdings mehr Stress und Arbeit.

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man ohne weiteres in dem Spiel nicht aus dem "Alltagstrott" entkommen kann. Zwar gibt es diverse Achievements und Herausforderungen wie "The Flamerbreaker", aber das ist ja nun auch mal irgendwann abgeschlossen und viel aehnliches gibt es auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Nøstrømø (21. Juni 2012)

Bin schon seit monaten nicht mehr on gewesen, Acc läuft zwar noch wegen JP, aber mit dem ende der Gilde war auch das Ende von WoW eingetreten. Ob ich mit MoP wieder einsteige weiß ich nicht genau, aber wenn, dann nur Supercasual, nach 4 Jahren "Verpflichtet fühlen" zum Raid zu erscheinen bin ich davon ab mich um ServerFirst zu bemühen und mein restliches Leben nach Terminen in einem Spiel auszurichten.

Aber bitte nicht negativ auffassen, ich hab es gerne gemacht und es hat mir eine Menge Spaß bereitet, aber Zeiten ändern sich und damit auch die Prioritäten. SWTOR war eine kurze aber lustige Zeit, konnte ich aber nicht so fesseln wie es Wow so lange geschafft hat.

Diablo III brachte auch nicht den erhofften Ausgleich und da ja nun auch so etwas ähnliches wie Sommer ansteht, ist mein Rechner mehr Zeit die Woche aus als an   

Was die nächste Kältewelle dann so bringt vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber da GW 2 nix für mich ist und Tera mir optisch null zusagt hoffe ich das ein anständiges neues Rennspiel im Stil von Testdrive Unlimited oder Need for Speed rauskommt, da diese Art von Games meine zweite große Leidenschaft am Rechner war. 

Alles in allem, kann ich sagen, es war eine schöne Zeit in WoW und ich bereue keine Sekunde die ich in Azeroth zugebracht habe.


----------



## LoveThisGame (22. Juni 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Es sind trotzdem mehrere MONATE, die es braucht, bis du alle Splitter hast fuer die 2. Stage (Und jetzt erzaehl mir bitte keiner jeder Random Raid auf einem toten Server wuerde immer alle 8 Bosse schaffen.)
> 
> Nur damit du mal eine nicht so stupide Quest erledigen darfst, farmst du also mindestens 8 IDs lang und musst dich immer mal wieder abplagen mit allem was so auf dem Server rumschwirrt. Mit Glueck ist dann auch noch nach dem 2. Boss Ende, weil xyz. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass die MOEGLICHKEIT ein wenig Spass an den Quests in mehreren Monaten incl viel Plackerei mit allem was dazugehoert, mir den Aufwand nicht wert ist. Wäre das gildenintern, wäre es kein Aufwand, sondern man hat dabei noch Spass! Random ist es allerdings mehr Stress und Arbeit.
> 
> Ich will damit nur sagen, dass man ohne weiteres in dem Spiel nicht aus dem "Alltagstrott" entkommen kann. Zwar gibt es diverse Achievements und Herausforderungen wie "The Flamerbreaker", aber das ist ja nun auch mal irgendwann abgeschlossen und viel aehnliches gibt es auch nicht wirklich.



Keine Ahnung wie lange du schon auf dem Server spielst, ich kann nur sagen bei uns gehts vorsichtig ausgedrückt auch eher beschaulich zu und genau aus diesem Grund weiß ich mit wem ich mitgeh und mit wem nicht !

Aber den Raid möcht ich mittlerweile eh sehen der da drin noch auf größere Probleme stößt bei dem Freelootdebuff ! Wieviel sinds momentan 25 % ???


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juni 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie lange du schon auf dem Server spielst, ich kann nur sagen bei uns gehts vorsichtig ausgedrückt auch eher beschaulich zu und genau aus diesem Grund weiß ich mit wem ich mitgeh und mit wem nicht



Das wusste ich frueher auch, jedoch sind wirklich ALLE Bekannte bis auf 3 4 (mittlerweile auch) Casuals aus WOW ausgestiegen. Kennen tu ich auf dem Server ansonsten wirklich keinen mehr. Fuer mich heissts evtl auch: Panda noch kaufen um 1 2 Monate (Solo-) Spass zu haben mit neuen Quests und Inis, aber spaetestens wenn der Jahrespass abgelaufen ist, wars das fuer mich wohl auch.

Wenn man ueber mehr als 5 Jahre mit den selben Leuten zusammengeraidet hat, hat man einfach keine Lust mehr sich was neues gleichwertiges zu suchen. WoW ist und war immer ein Multiplayerspiel, welches auf lange Sicht einem keinen Solospass gewährt. Twinken und 5er Inis schoen und gut, aber es haengt einem irgendwann aus den Ohren raus. Ausspielen kann man seine Chars nur in Raids und im Arena PvP, was aber nicht solo/random geht. 

@ 25% Debuff. Der hilft leider auch nicht, wenn die Taktik nicht beachtet wird. Selbst LK Hero ist fuer Betonfussspieler auch mit 85 nicht schaffbar, wenn man zu bloed ist aus der schwarzen Pfuetze etc zu rennen. Gewisse Mechaniken koennen auch durch Gear und Buffs nicht kompensiert werden.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2012)

Hast du denn schon die "suche neue Gilde" Phase hinter dir? Zumindest für einige Wochen oder Monate kann das nämlich wirklich für Spaß sorgen, wenn man dann die Leute langsam kennen lernt.


----------



## Actispeedy (25. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst. Die Goldspammer sind in D3 momentan aktiver als in WoW. Gestern am späteren Abend war der Allgemein-Channel so dermaßen zugespammt mit mehrzeiligen Werbungen für solche Seiten, dass man das Geschreibsel der User zwischendrin kaum lesen konnte, da es ständig wegscrollte. Das hab ich in WoW noch nie so schlimm erlebt und auch meinem Server sind die Goldseller schon recht aktiv gewesen. Und was Flamer angeht... schau ins offizielle D3-Forum, der Hühnerstall ist schlimmer als das PvP-Forum von WoW (und DAS will wirklich was heißen!).



Das stimmt nicht ganz

Der Allgemein wird meist nur für "vk Imba Waffe für 5 mio", ab und an wird ma nach Hilfe gefragt und eben Goldspam.. Aber dazu muss ich noch sagen so freundlich wie nach Hilfe gefragt wird, bekommt man auch Antwort. Eins der Dinge die man in WoW meist vermisst. Da bekommt man doch richtig Lust auch ma zu fragen bzw zu helfen.
Zudem ist der Channel auch deaktivierbar.
Was das Forum angeht, ist es für mich nur ein + welches ich nicht nutze genauso wie das GAh und das EgAh welche ich beide benutze und zufrieden bin.
Ich spiele das Spiel so wie es auf meinem Rechner ist, solange es mir Spaß macht.


----------



## Falcoron (25. Juni 2012)

Glaube seit Mai letzten Jahres habe ich meinen WoW-Acc gekündigt. (dies muss so kurz nach dem erscheinen der neuen Zuls gewesen sein). Für mich war Cata im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine Katastrophe. Wobei ich aber auch sagen muss, dass es wirklich auch positive Änderungen gegeben hatte. WoW ist eines der besten MMOs, welches in meinen Augen aber Cata nicht gerade gut dazu beigetragen hatte. 
Nach WoW hatte ich dann erstmal über 6 Monate lang nichts mehr gezockt. Hin und wieder mal Anno1404 - nur um meinen Feierabend ein wenig zu entspannen. Dann kam SWTOR und ich war begeistert dabei - habe dort sogar wieder angefangen zu Raiden. 
Das Problem bei SWTOR war aber, dass es in manchen Dingen einfach viel zu ähnlich war. (auch wieder Marken farmen, immer wieder und wieder das gleiche machen, um nach ein paar Wochen sich ein neues Ausrüstungsteil zu besorgen)
Ewige Kammer und den Palast geraidet und sogar in HC mit Erfolg. Doch auch hier war Ende April auch die Luft raus und irgendwie hatte BIOWARE zwar ein hervorragendes Spiel auf den Markt geworfen, aber es wurde auch schnell langweilig. Dieses Spiel ist, einfach gesagt, ein Twinkerspiel, welches man dann einen Twink erstellt hatte, um nochmal alles von neuem zu erleben. Gute Quests - vollvertont - welches aber beim zweiten Anspielen auf der selben Seite, für mich eher nervig war als spannend.

Werde mir mal MoP mal ansehen - Raiden vielleicht - aber ich denke nicht, dass mich WoW wieder so fesseln wird wie einst. Es ist schon komisch - irgendwie vergleicht man alles was jetzt in WoW geschied mit der guten alten Zeit von Classic. Als Spieler der ersten Stunde tuhe ich dies, wenn auch unbewusst. Aber für mich waren die besten Zeiten eben Classic und BC und für viele Monate auch WotLK.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juni 2012)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz


Doch. Mein Post, auf den Du Dich beziehst, ist fast 3 Wochen alt. Und zu der Zeit war das Goldspamming noch ein extremes Übel. Seit 1.0.3 ist es wesentlich ruhiger geworden, aber da ich nicht in die Zukunft sehen kann stimmt der alte Beitrag. Also bitte das nächste Mal zeitnah antworten oder es auf sich beruhen lassen, bevor Aussagen unnötig verfälscht werden. 



Falcoron schrieb:


> Es ist schon komisch - irgendwie vergleicht man alles was jetzt in WoW geschied mit der guten alten Zeit von Classic. Als Spieler der ersten Stunde tuhe ich dies, wenn auch unbewusst.


Och, komisch ist das nicht. Es ist die Neigung der Menschen, die Vergangenheit zu verklären. Genau darum erzählen alte Leute so gern von der guten alten Zeit und vergessen dabei, dass da auch nicht alles immer eitel Sonnenschein war. Du hast in Classic/ BC mit Sicherheit auch vieles verflucht, aber Dein Gehirn filtert vor allem die unangenehmen Sachen heraus und so hinterlässt Deine Erinnerung den Eindruck, dass alles gut war. Eines stimmt aber: Irgendwie wird man das Gefühl nicht los dass seit Cata ein wenig das Herzblut der Entwicker fehlt.

In Diablo 3 ist es dasselbe. Was da seit Release geheult wird. Inferno zu schwer, Reppkosten zu hoch, Klassenbalancing mangelhaft, diesdasjenesallesmist. Aber ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass in einigen Monaten selige Nostalgiebeiträge durch die Foren wabern: "Weißt Du noch, Inferno pre Nerf 1.0.3... dort wurden noch echte Helden geboren. Das war mal eine Herausforderung und ich war dabei!" Dass eben dieser Held vor 1.0.3 noch bittere Tränen vergoss und nach Nerf schrie, weil er nicht weiterkam und es so keinen Spaß mache, ist dann natürlich nicht mehr von Relevanz. So ist das mit unserer Erinnerung. Oder sollte ich lieber sagen - Verdrängung.^^


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Och, komisch ist das nicht. Es ist die Neigung der Menschen, die Vergangenheit zu verklären. Genau darum erzählen alte Leute so gern von der guten alten Zeit und vergessen dabei, dass da auch nicht alles immer eitel Sonnenschein war. Du hast in Classic/ BC mit Sicherheit auch vieles verflucht, aber Dein Gehirn filtert vor allem die unangenehmen Sachen heraus und so hinterlässt Deine Erinnerung den Eindruck, dass alles gut war. Eines stimmt aber: Irgendwie wird man das Gefühl nicht los dass seit Cata ein wenig das Herzblut der Entwicker fehlt.


Classic war neu, spannend, der 1. 60er Char, aber ich würde niemals Classic zurück wollen...dieses sinnlose rumgelaufe, gefarme, alles dauerte ewig...bah. Das hat mein Gehirn noch nicht rausgefiltert...


----------



## Actispeedy (25. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Doch. Mein Post, auf den Du Dich beziehst, ist fast 3 Wochen alt. Und zu der Zeit war das Goldspamming noch ein extremes Übel. Seit 1.0.3 ist es wesentlich ruhiger geworden, aber da ich nicht in die Zukunft sehen kann stimmt der alte Beitrag. Also bitte das nächste Mal zeitnah antworten oder es auf sich beruhen lassen, bevor Aussagen unnötig verfälscht werden.



Das Datum deines Posts wurde berücksichtigt 
Ich zitiere " Der Allgemein Chanal kann Deaktiviert werden."
Das geht glaube schon etwas länger wie 3 Wochen .
Auch wenn man es immer wieder nach Spielstart machen musste..


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juni 2012)

Actispeedy schrieb:


> Ich zitiere " Der Allgemein Chanal kann Deaktiviert werden."


Will ich ja gar nicht. Hab den gern nebenher laufen, da ich Public Games meide und nur mit Bekannten spiele (die ja auch nicht immer da sind). So kann man eben auch im Solospiel büschen mitlesen, quatschen, helfen etc. Alte MMO-Gewohnheit, schätz ich mal, die jetzt eben auf D3 überschwappt. Zu irgendwas muss der Online-Zwang ja gut sein.^^



Wolfmania schrieb:


> dieses sinnlose rumgelaufe, gefarme, alles dauerte ewig...bah.


Obwohl ich ja sagen muss: angesichts des derzeitigen Systems, wo jeder Twink/ Neueinsteiger wie auf Schienen ins Endgame geleitet und sichergestellt wird, dass man auch ja auf kein einziges Hindernis treffen kann bis dahin... da gewinnt das sinnlose Rumlaufen und Farmen plötzlich eine ungeahnte Reizvorstellung.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2012)

So doof das klingt, ich glaube, genau diese viele Lauferei war ein Langzeit"motivator". Das späte Spiel wurde stark verzögert und auch dann konnte man ja noch lange nicht schnell reiten oder gar fliegen. Das Spiel hat sich so stark in die Länge gezogen, das es "unrentabel" wurde, mehrere Charaktere so zu spielen, wie es heute der Fall ist.

Heute benötigt das Spiel eine hohe Wiederspielbarkeit. Vorher war man so lange aus den Gebieten raus, sodass man sich zwar noch allgemein erinnern konnte, aber nicht wie heute mit Twink für Twink die gleiche Quest macht und sich deshalb genaustens an den Questablauf erinnern kann.

Da man viele der Folgeprobleme nicht mehr verhindern kann (jeder kann jeden Beruf ausführen als Beispiel), da nun die Masse der Twinks bereits auf 85 ist, kann man eben generell von 2 Spielsystemen sprechen.
-> das alte Spielsystem, auf 1-2 Charaktere ausgerichtet, viel Lauferei, Serververbundenheit, wertvolle Berufe, Sozialisierungstrieb
-> das moderne System ohne große Laufwege, ein anonymeres Spiel (selbst wenn man sichs mal mit jemandem verschmerzt, muss man nicht direkt vom Server fliehen, weil die Leute mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln ...) mit weit mehr Spielmöglichkeiten und viel größerer "Offenheit".

Ich glaube tatsächlich, das mich das alte Spielsystem auch heute noch ansprechen könnte. Auch wenn dies nicht bedeutet, das ich Classic zurecht haben möchte. Man muss eben nur wieder das Spiel tiefer machen, die Charakter(Equipment-)entwicklung mehr in die Länge ziehen und den Spieler wieder diesen Anreiz geben, doch nicht unbedingt als Tagesaufgabe mit 4 "Deppen", mit denen mal einmal im Leben spielt, auf die Jagd zu gehen.

Wenn dann die Spielatmosphäre stimmt, sowohl von Seiten der Spieler, die gewisse Herausforderungen auf auch offenem Gebiet des Servers finden (z. B. weil es nicht nur Weltbosse gibt, sondern auch andere saftige gefährliche Elitegegner, die man theoretisch zu 4t oder 5t besiegen kann oder eben doch eine "Auflösung" des Systems des zufälligen Schlachtfeldes hin zu Schlachtgebieten ohne Flugmöglichkeit), als auch die Atmosphäre der Gebiete, von der Düsterheit des dunklen Waldes über die Endzeitstimmung der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel bishin über die verwundbaren Landschaften von Westfall und Nagrand, dann wären wir zig Schritte weiter.


----------



## Akium (25. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja sagen muss: angesichts des derzeitigen Systems, wo jeder Twink/ Neueinsteiger wie auf Schienen ins Endgame geleitet und sichergestellt wird, dass man auch ja auf kein einziges Hindernis treffen kann bis dahin... da gewinnt das sinnlose Rumlaufen und Farmen plötzlich eine ungeahnte Reizvorstellung.



Wenn das Endgame dann wenigstens das große Abenteuer hergeben würde, könnte man ja noch halbwegs verstehen, dass dieser Weg ohne Hindernisse gewählt wurde. 
DS ist die wirklich schlechteste Instanz, die ich in langen Jahren WoW gesehen habe. Da war PdK noch Gold dagegen. 

Mir wäre ein weniger Endcontentfixiertes Game auch lieber, jedoch ist das vollkommenes Wunschdenken. Die alten WoW-Nerds sind eh fast alle weg, und die heutige Com besteht nunmal zu wesentlichen Anteilen aus Leuten die am liebsten mit ihren drölf Twinks gleich auf 85 starten wollen. Die wollen keine World of Warcraft, sondern nen Jump n Run / Hack n Slay Verschnitt der nur aus der jeweils allerletzten Raidinstanz besteht. 

Sicherlich waren manche Laufwege früher durchaus ziemlich nervig, was man relativ leicht mit zusätzlichen Flugpunkten hätte beheben können. Warum jedoch die gesamte Welt so beschnitten werden musste, verstehe ich bis heute nicht. Es fing an mit dem Patch wo plötzlich alle Elitemobs rausgepatcht wurden, und dem unsäglichen Achievementsystem. Das Erfolgssystem war einer der wesentlichen Punkte, wo man anfing irgendwelche aufgesetzten Pseudoinhalte einzubauen, und im Gegenzug echten Content zu entwerten. 
Dazu diese dämlichen Tagesquestgebiete wie in Firelands, die als atemberaubender Inhalt gepriesen wurden.


----------



## wolfracht (25. Juni 2012)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ist Drachenseele ein Witz, ein extrem schlechter Content mit einer langweiligen Ini aus aufgewärmten Bestandteilen. Wyrmruhtempel, schonmal gesehen, Malygos Plattform, schonmal gesehen, Boss 2 und 3, gleiches Design, langweiliger Trash, einfach ätzend. Oben auf dem Tempel mit Ultraxion, naja, Kampf auf dem Luftschiff, ein einziger Witz. Von Todesschwinge 1 und 2 will ich gar nicht reden. Ist es wirklich so schwer einen schönen interessanten Raid zu gestalten? Karazhan, Black Tempel, Ulduar, vielleicht noch ICC, waren alle besser, teilweise richtig genial.



Dem kann ich zu 100% zustimmen. Es muss immer alles "größer" und "mächtiger" werden, dabei wird es nur lächerlich gemacht. Nimmt man mal DS. Dort ist Alles riesengroß inszeniert mit Videos usw... total übertrieben. Die Bosse sind so groß, dass sie nichtmal auf den Bildschirm passen, Feuerflächen wohin das Auge reicht usw. Wenn man da mal an Karazhan oder BT zurück denkt: dort war nicht alles übertrieben. Man war nicht 99% vom Spiel nur am dumm rum laufen. Dort war es noch die Herausforderung genug Schaden zu machen und dabei dem Tank nicht die Aggro zu klauen, gut zu heilen usw. Auch die Wotlk Raids waren meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Ulduar? Der Wahnsinn. ICC war auch nicht so schlecht und selbst in PDOK hatte man noch das Gefühl ein Held zu sein. 
In Cata kommt man in total lieblose und eintönig gestaltete Raids rein, wo man irgend welchen Pseudobossen gegenüber steht...

Man könnte noch ewig so weitermachen. Ich für meinen Teil habe vor 2 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört. Hab mir dann Diablo3 gekauft und gemerkt, dass es genau so ein Reinfall ist wie WoW Cataclysm und MoP in der Zukunft. 

Fazit: Spiele von Blizzard sollte man sich nichtmehr kaufen. Denn aus der Firma, die ihren Spielern ein gut durchdachtes Spiel bieten wollte, ist ein geldgeiler Konzern geworden, dem es nurnoch um Profit geht und kein bisschen um die Spieler, die sie zu eben diesem gemacht haben. 

In diesem Sinne

Edit: Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht sagen, dass Alles schlecht war. PvP zum Beispiel hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen in Cata. Ist auch der Grund, weshalb ich noch so lange gespielt habe. Wenn man nicht total unfähig ist kann man auch mit den meisten Klassen/Specs was erreichen.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt die Drachenseele. Leider macht die Gruppe, in der ich spiele, mittlerweile zu viel Schaden (gemessen am 25% Debuff), weshalb wir Woche für Woche neue HC Trys machen, nur damit wir nicht in 90 Minuten durch sind. So ist gestern nun Zonozz hc umgekippt, im 12. Versuch an dem Abend, mit der Gruppe.

Die Unterschiede sind einfach irre (neutral gemeint, da sowohl positiv, als auch negativ). Im Normalmodus kippt uns Hagara nach der zweiten Zwischenphase um, im HC machts dafür wirklich Spaß.

Jorsahj beispielsweise gefällt mir wirklich auf HC. Diese kleine Veränderung, einfach 4 statt 3 Blubs zu nehmen, funktioniert wunderbar und genauso ist man immer auf Messers Schneide (er ist erst das zweite Mal bei uns gestorben, letzte Woche unser First-Kill) mit dem Leben.

So ist es halt wieder Mal ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Mit meiner Gildentruppe, die derzeit ruht, da einige Mitspieler von einem auf den nächsten Tag einfach nicht mehr gespielt haben, hatten wir zuletzt 2 mal das Schiff geschafft und hatten dann auf dem Rücken keine Schnitte. Mit der Schlachtzugs-Stammgruppe meines Hexers ist der Normal-Modus nun wirklich keine Herausforderung, weil dort wirklich alle wissen, was sie tun, weshalb wir uns langsam durch die HC-Bosse schnetzeln, die bis auf Morchok hc dann auch wirklich eine Herausforderung sind bzw. bei denen wir glücklicherweise so spontan in den ersten 3-4 Testtries vor einigen Wochen kein Durchkommen sahen.

Dieser Zonozz-Firstkill der Gruppe wurde gestern wirklich gefeiert, alleine das war einfach Gold wert.


----------



## Kyrador (25. Juni 2012)

Akium schrieb:


> Wenn das Endgame dann wenigstens das große Abenteuer hergeben würde, könnte man ja noch halbwegs verstehen, dass dieser Weg ohne Hindernisse gewählt wurde.



Würde Blizzard die heroische Version der Drachenseele nicht sukzessive Vereinfachen, wären viele Gilden vermutlich nichtmal an Schwarzhorn vorbeigekommen.



Akium schrieb:


> DS ist die wirklich schlechteste Instanz, die ich in langen Jahren WoW gesehen habe. Da war PdK noch Gold dagegen.



Ich bitte dich. PdK hatte keinen Trash, in DS gibt es immerhin welchen (den man sich zwar auch hätte sparen können, aber egal). PdK spielt quasi in einem Raum mit lauter bekannten Mobtypen, DS spielt in der bekannten Welt und hat auch fast nur bekannte Mobtypen. Also, bitte erläutere nochmal, wieso PdK Gold wert ist im Vergleich zu DS...



Akium schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein weniger Endcontentfixiertes Game auch lieber, jedoch ist das vollkommenes Wunschdenken. Die alten WoW-Nerds sind eh fast alle weg, und die heutige Com besteht nunmal zu wesentlichen Anteilen aus Leuten die am liebsten mit ihren drölf Twinks gleich auf 85 starten wollen. Die wollen keine World of Warcraft, sondern nen Jump n Run / Hack n Slay Verschnitt der nur aus der jeweils allerletzten Raidinstanz besteht.



WoW ist kein Spiel, das rein aus dem Endspiel besteht. Die Spieler machen es für sich dazu. WoW ist so groß und bietet soviel... wer sich nur auf das Endspiel beschränkt, ist selbst schuld. Es gibt soviele Fraktionen mit tollen Belohnungen (Netherschwingen, Kurenai/Mag'har, das Argentumturnier, die geschmolzene Front, usw.), interessante alte Raids (Ulduar, ICC, der schwarze Tempel, ufm.), viele seltene Drops (Rezepte, Haustiere, Reittiere), gutaussehende Rüstung... aber klar, es ist nur auf das Endspiel fixiert.



Akium schrieb:


> Sicherlich waren manche Laufwege früher durchaus ziemlich nervig, was man relativ leicht mit zusätzlichen Flugpunkten hätte beheben können. Warum jedoch die gesamte Welt so beschnitten werden musste, verstehe ich bis heute nicht. Es fing an mit dem Patch wo plötzlich alle Elitemobs rausgepatcht wurden, und dem unsäglichen Achievementsystem. Das Erfolgssystem war einer der wesentlichen Punkte, wo man anfing irgendwelche aufgesetzten Pseudoinhalte einzubauen, und im Gegenzug echten Content zu entwerten.



Die Überarbeitung der alten Welt war gut und notwendig. Das Entfernen der Elitemobs war sinnvoll, weil zu 99% keiner mehr die entsprechenden Quests gemacht hat und der Neuling eventuell gefrustet war, weil er nicht verstanden hat, wieso er gegen diese Mobs auf einmal keine Chance hat. Das Erfolgssystem wurde von vielen Spielern gewünscht und es macht Spaß.



Akium schrieb:


> Dazu diese dämlichen Tagesquestgebiete wie in Firelands, die als atemberaubender Inhalt gepriesen wurden.



Warum ist das Tagesquestgebiet an der geschmolzenen Front denn dämlich, während die ganzen Nostalgiker die Insel von Quel'Danas als DAS tollste Gebiet der BC-Zeit erklären? Generell ist es genauso wie dort: man hat ne Menge dailys an einem Ort, mit der Möglichkeit, das Gebiet nach und nach zu erweitern (wobei es bei Quel'Danas für den gesamten Server vorwärts ging und bei der geschmolzenen Front individuell), es gibt die Möglichkeit des PvP und des Ganking und die Belohnungen sind doch ganz ansprechend (z.B. das Braunbärchen für Haustiersammler).
Wieso ist das aus BC so toll und das aus Cataclysm so doof?


----------



## Kyrador (25. Juni 2012)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Dort war es noch die Herausforderung genug Schaden zu machen und dabei dem Tank nicht die Aggro zu klauen, gut zu heilen usw.



Das ist mal ein Punkt, wo ich eine interessante Überlegung einwerfen möchte. Das, was wir in WoW (oder allgemein in MMORPG) als Tanken bezeichnen, ist doch lächerlich. Es geht doch darum, den Feind davon abzuhalten, auf die Fernkämpfer bzw. Heiler loszugehen. Im Endeffekt würde das doch dadurch erreicht, dass man den Feind entweder an einer Engstelle blockiert oder zu Boden wirft oder ihn festhält etc.

Insofern gefällt mir die Instanz "Brunnen der Ewigkeit" ungemein. Der Endkampf, wo man als Tank eine wahre Masse an Feinden aufhält... das ist das wahre Tankgefühl. Besser als alles, was man sonst in Cata hatte... besser als in WotLK...


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich. PdK hatte keinen Trash, in DS gibt es immerhin welchen (den man sich zwar auch hätte sparen können, aber egal). PdK spielt quasi in einem Raum mit lauter bekannten Mobtypen, DS spielt in der bekannten Welt und hat auch fast nur bekannte Mobtypen. Also, bitte erläutere nochmal, wieso PdK Gold wert ist im Vergleich zu DS...


Nun, Gold wert ist PdK (in meinen Augen) nun nicht gerade, aber es verzichtet im Gegensatz zu DS wenigstens auf irgendwelchen phantasielosen Pseudotrash (siehe Ultraxion-Preevent), der mehr nervt als Spaß macht. Ich mag Trashgruppen, sehr. Sie sind immer willkommen als Zerstreuung zwischen manch anstrengendem Bosskampf. Aber der Trash in Ds nervt einfach nur. Ich würde für mich persönlich behaupten, dass die Feuerlande hier optimal sind. Hat mir schon immer gefallen, grad nach dem in dieser Hinsicht enttäuschenden T11-Content.



Kyrador schrieb:


> WoW ist kein Spiel, das rein aus dem Endspiel besteht. Die Spieler machen es für sich dazu. WoW ist so groß und bietet soviel... wer sich nur auf das Endspiel beschränkt, ist selbst schuld. Es gibt soviele Fraktionen mit tollen Belohnungen (Netherschwingen, Kurenai/Mag'har, das Argentumturnier, die geschmolzene Front, usw.), interessante alte Raids (Ulduar, ICC, der schwarze Tempel, ufm.), viele seltene Drops (Rezepte, Haustiere, Reittiere), gutaussehende Rüstung... aber klar, es ist nur auf das Endspiel fixiert.


Natürlich gibt es das alles. Und bis vor kurzem war ich ebenso entusiastisch, was diese Möglichkeiten angeht. Aber: Was wenn der Großteil davon erledigt/ bis zum erbrechen abgefarmt ist? Was dann? Mein Main hat alle Weltevents + lila Proto, knapp 50 ehrfürchtige Fraktionen, 30 Wappenröcke, den Großteil der seltenen Droppviecher, Donnerzorn selbst gefarmt, das Tundramammut, das Motorrad, knapp 80k ehrenhafte Siege undundund. Alles mit ganz normalem Spielaufwand. Da werden die Möglichkeiten halt langsam doch eng. Klar könnte ich weiterhin 1x am Tag Anzu farmen, eines der wenigen Droppmounts was mir noch fehlt. Oder versuchen Raggi sein Auge zu entlocken für Sulfuras. Aber mal ehrlich... so richtig prickelnd ist das nicht (mehr). Ich hoffe ja inständig dass MoP wieder neuen Schwung reinbringt, ich wieder Lust auf WoW hab und im Rahmen dessen auch wieder solche Sachen angehe.

Blizzard selbst sorgt ja dafür, dass man in solchen Möglichkeiten beschnitten wird. Ich hatte viel Spaß daran, classic Zul Gurub abzufarmen für die Reitmounts. Immer pünklich rein 2x die Woche, hätte das auch weiterhin gemacht bis ich beide gehabt hätte. Geht nicht mehr, weil erst weggepatcht und dann (schwach) auf 85 recycled. Ich wollte die AQ-Questreihe weitermachen, einfach um sie einmal in Gänze oder soweit wie sie halt noch ging erleben zu können. Geht jetzt nicht mehr, rausgepatcht. Wenigstens noch das epische Kochrezept erhalten vor Cata, das wars dann. Mal schauen was mit MoP wieder rausfliegt. Und selbst ich als einst WoW-Optimist werde da langsam verdrießlich, da wie gesagt Blizzard eben solche Möglichkeiten ABSEITS des offiziellen Endgames immer weiter einschränkt. Noch mehr Beispiele gefällig? Wie wärs mit Ony classic farmen für ein paar Mark extra? Geht schon seit WotLK nicht mehr. Naxx 60 ebenso. Gold bei Magtheridon stark gesenkt, lohnt nicht mehr dahinzugehen. Schlüsselbund weg, Rufvoraussetzungen weg (BC-Instanzen) usw., damit auch ja der 10. Twink oder einer der 3 Neueinsteiger pro Monat makellos vorankommt. Cata ist zu 70% ein Twink-Addon. Und dafür wurde alles getan. Komplexität? Umfang? Mehr und mehr Fehlanzeige. Bestes Beispiel dafür: bis WotLK hatte ich EINEN 80er (den obigen Main halt) + EINEN 44er Twink. Seit Cata (!) sind es FÜNF 85er und x kleine Twinks auf allen möglichen Levelstufen. Nur um mich selbst bei der Stange zu halten. Und ich spiele ausschließlich abends.

Klar, es gibt mit MoP wieder einiges zu tun, für jeden Geschmack halt was. Petkämpfe, Bauernhof, Instanz-Challenges usw. Aber das sind Sachen die Blizzard wünscht das wir sie tun. Ich habe aber bis WotLK die Freiheit geschätzt, zu tun was immer mir beliebt im Rahmen des Spiels. Nur wie soll ich das wenn mehr und mehr Inhalte weg sind?



Kyrador schrieb:


> Die Überarbeitung der alten Welt war gut und notwendig. Das Entfernen der Elitemobs war sinnvoll, weil zu 99% keiner mehr die entsprechenden Quests gemacht hat und der Neuling eventuell gefrustet war, weil er nicht verstanden hat, wieso er gegen diese Mobs auf einmal keine Chance hat. Das Erfolgssystem wurde von vielen Spielern gewünscht und es macht Spaß.


Ich würde mir allerdings etwas Herausforderung in der nicht instanzierten, freien Welt wünschen. Erinnerst Dich an die Östlichen Pestis im Urzustand? Wie man ständig ein Kribbeln im Nacken hatte, dass jeden Moment die scharlachrote Patrouille um die Ecke kommt und einen ungespitzt in den Boden rammt? Wie man im Dämmerwald Angst vor Kleiner hatte, der eben mal Dunkelhain in Schutt und Asche legte? SOWAS will ich wiederhaben, nicht nur "Olol, Du hast Deathwing nicht auf hc clear? Dann weißt nich was Herausforderung ist Noob". Was spricht dagegen, auch in einem MMO, respektive Mehrspielerspiel, etwas Anspruch in den Soloinhalten zu haben? Ich habe nicht zu jeder Minute Bock auf Mitspieler, möchte aber dennoch Spaß an diesem Spiel haben. Kann doch nicht zuvielverlangt sein. Aber nein, weil Neueinsteiger Kevin vielleicht irritiert sein könnte ob solcher plötzlichen Widrigkeiten, muss ich diese restlos entfernen - Kevin könnte ja betrübt sein über einen einzigen Pixeltod und das lässt die aktuelle Marketingstrategie nicht zu. Jeder muss alles sehen. Aber sterben dabei ist schlecht fürs Image.


----------



## Hosenschisser (25. Juni 2012)

Zocke weiterhin aktiv. Kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen, wie es wäre, inaktiv zu zocken.


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juni 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Classic war neu, spannend, der 1. 60er Char, aber ich würde niemals Classic zurück wollen...dieses sinnlose rumgelaufe, gefarme, alles dauerte ewig...bah. Das hat mein Gehirn noch nicht rausgefiltert...





Fremder123 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja sagen muss: angesichts des derzeitigen Systems, wo jeder Twink/ Neueinsteiger wie auf Schienen ins Endgame geleitet und sichergestellt wird, dass man auch ja auf kein einziges Hindernis treffen kann bis dahin... da gewinnt das sinnlose Rumlaufen und Farmen plötzlich eine ungeahnte Reizvorstellung.



Ein Schwert schneidet halt mit 2 Seiten. :> Sicherlich machts Spass jede Zone am Ende Elite Quests in einem Gebiet zu absolvieren und sich dafuer Mitstreiter suchen zu muessen, jedoch hoert es dann auf, wenn man keine Leute dafuer findet und man entweder die Quests kicken muss, oder seinen 60er Freund nerven muss. Schlimmer war dies noch in BC, wo ohne 3 4 70er bei einigen Quests gar nix ging (Netherdrachen PRE oä). Welcher Classicspieler erinnert sich nich an den EPL Raid bei dem Untoten Typ mit den Hunden und zig spawnenden Skeletten etc.? 

Das Feeling sich zusammentun zu muessen um gemeinsam den schweren Gegner zu besiegen fehlt. Anstattdessen haette ich mir hier aehnlich wie bei Egoshootern Endgegner vorstellen koennen, wo gewisse Taktiken/Mechaniken beachtet werden muessen - nur halt fuers Sologame. Ansätze gab es hier beim Schurken (Legendary) und bei den 60ern Priest und Hunter epic Qs - leider wurde die Richtung nie weiter in groesserem Masse verfolgt, sondern 99,97% aufs Raidgeschehen beschraenkt.

Ansonsten seh ich das im Prinzip so wie Fremder123. Btw.. AQ PRE war wirklich nett, selbst noch mit 80, obwohl einiges an Content nach dem 1. Gongschlag rausgepatcht wurde (diverse Events, Mount natuerlich usw). Die Implementierung einer Zeitreiseoption waere hier nice um zB jene Quests noch erleben zu koennen. Die Server werden ja eh nicht zusammengelegt und sind somit eh nicht ausgelastet. -.-

http://ahnqirajquest.ah.buffed.de/index.html


----------



## Ðunhammer (25. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute ich würde mal gerne wieder in wow reinschuppernkann einer die Rolle der auferstehung bei mir machen wäre cool


----------



## orkman (25. Juni 2012)

nein spiele kein wow mehr ... seit 6 monaten schon net mehr ... ehrlich gesagt hab ich es gar nicht vermisst ... ich spiel da lieber League of Legends ...jetzt mit swtor , d3 , sc 2 , lol usw , wer braucht da noch wow ? ausserdem kommt gw2 ja auch noch ... ich werd mir net mal mehr mop kaufen ...


----------



## Rifter (25. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> nein spiele kein wow mehr ... seit 6 monaten schon net mehr ... ehrlich gesagt hab ich es gar nicht vermisst ... ich spiel da lieber League of Legends ...jetzt mit swtor , d3 , sc 2 , lol usw , wer braucht da noch wow ? *ausserdem kommt gw2 ja auch noch *... ich werd mir net mal mehr mop kaufen ...



Ja!!! *sichfreutwieeinschneekönig*   

Hoffentlich kann der Titel halbwegs die erwartungen erfüllen...

Achja @topic...
Habs vor kurzem wieder reaktiviert. Langweilige Instanzen, langweiliger Raid, eine offene Spielwelt die keinen Nutzen bringt, Erfolge die lediglich den Content strecken sollen.
Nach ein paar Runden mit dem Dungon/Raid-Finder und Serverinternen DS Runs steh ich mit meiner Elfe in SW und hab schon am zweiten Tag der Woche keine Lust mehr einzulocken weil es nichts zu tun gibt oder mich mitreißen könnte!


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juni 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Achja @topic...
> Habs vor kurzem wieder reaktiviert. Langweilige Instanzen, langweiliger Raid, eine offene Spielwelt die keinen Nutzen bringt, Erfolge die lediglich den Content strecken sollen.
> Nach ein paar Runden mit dem Dungon/Raid-Finder und Serverinternen DS Runs steh ich mit meiner Elfe in SW und hab schon am zweiten Tag der Woche keine Lust mehr einzulocken weil es nichts zu tun gibt oder mich mitreißen könnte!



Neuanfang auf neuem Server mit möglichst neuer Klasse + Fraktion. Z. B. dann einen Jäger basteln, ihn mit Kürschnerei + Lederei ausstatten mit dem Vorhaben, die entsprechenden Berufe so zu basteln, das man sich selbst immer wieder Items bauen kann. Ab geht die Luzi :-)


----------



## Rifter (26. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Neuanfang auf neuem Server mit möglichst neuer Klasse + Fraktion. Z. B. dann einen Jäger basteln, ihn mit Kürschnerei + Lederei ausstatten mit dem Vorhaben, die entsprechenden Berufe so zu basteln, das man sich selbst immer wieder Items bauen kann. Ab geht die Luzi :-)



So gemacht bei der Elfe > Druide... im Endgame angekommen gähnende Langeweile  . Ich war noch nicht mal 85 als ich mir schon Epic fliegen leisten konnte. Das Gold wird einem in allen Körperöffnungen geschoben. 

Mittlerweile hab ich 8 Klassen auf max. und ich Queste nicht einmal gerne  .

Die ganz schlauen unter euch wird der Satz "...dann spielst du das falsche Spiel" auf den Lippen liegen... Aber jemandem zu unterstellen er habe sich so viele Jahre für das falsche Spiel begeistern lassen, ist schon sehr dreist.
Nunja zumindest stimmt der Satz insofern wieder als das WoW tatsächlich für mich bzw. einige andere alte Hasen tatsächlich zum "falschen Spiel" geworden ist. Was man ja auch an die sinkenden Spielerzahlen beobachten kann. So langsam sickert die Erkenntnis eben durch.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform und wird gelöscht.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juni 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> So gemacht bei der Elfe > Druide... im Endgame angekommen gähnende Langeweile  . Ich war noch nicht mal 85 als ich mir schon Epic fliegen leisten konnte. Das Gold wird einem in allen Körperöffnungen geschoben.



Der Weg ist das Ziel. Probier es nochmal, hast ja noch 2 Klassen und jetzt einfach mal mit Genuss leveln anstatt das Höchstlevel zu suchen. Auch wenn man nicht gerne ansich questet, hier nochmal ein Tipp: Die letzten Quests eines Gebietes erzählen oftmals eine Geschichte. Gerade das Rotkammgebirge ist hier beispielsweise empfehlenswert. Auf Hordenseite sollte man mal unbedingt Beamtenmikado probieren. Questtexte lesen, das bringt etwas Tiefe in die Situation. Nur weil du es spaßlos findest, irgendwelche Aufgaben zu erledigen, so bekommt man doch ein nettes episches Gefühl, wenn man die Gebiete einfach mal komplett durchlebt.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Weg ist das Ziel. Probier es nochmal, hast ja noch 2 Klassen und jetzt einfach mal mit Genuss leveln anstatt das Höchstlevel zu suchen. Auch wenn man nicht gerne ansich questet, hier nochmal ein Tipp: Die letzten Quests eines Gebietes erzählen oftmals eine Geschichte. Gerade das Rotkammgebirge ist hier beispielsweise empfehlenswert. Auf Hordenseite sollte man mal unbedingt Beamtenmikado probieren. Questtexte lesen, das bringt etwas Tiefe in die Situation. Nur weil du es spaßlos findest, irgendwelche Aufgaben zu erledigen, so bekommt man doch ein nettes episches Gefühl, wenn man die Gebiete einfach mal komplett durchlebt.


Letzters mag schon sein. Es gibt sehr nette Questreihen, das bestreitet ja auch niemand. Aber auch die sind mal durch. Oder man hat sie schon xmal gemacht. Und beim derzeitigen Leveltempo erreicht man auch, wenn man sich Zeit lässt, das "Endgame" schneller als einem lieb ist. Oder einem lieb sein kann bei der gähnenden Langeweile, welche sich ab 80 aufwärts ausbreitet. Natürlich kann man auf Teufel komm raus immer wieder zu sich selbst sagen "Du machst jetzt wieder und wieder und immer wieder einen neuen Char und levelst ihn halt mal links rum statt rechts". Aber mal ehrlich - das hat schon irgendwie etwas Verzweifeltes an sich.


----------



## Tomratz (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit meine Stimme dahingehend abgegeben, dass ich noch aktiv zocke.

Das hat sich seit nunmehr gut zwei Wochen geändert, ich mach eine WoW Pause.

Hab zwischenzeitlich mal D3 probiert und jetzt bin ich soweit, dass ich mich mal wieder einem
völlig anderen Hobby widme. Ich bearbeite meine vielen Bilder, die ich in den letzten zwei
Jahren geschossen habe noch mal nach.


----------



## Tharthan78 (26. Juni 2012)

zu dem Thema " Der Weg ist das Ziel" muss ich aber leider auch mal widersprechen^^
in Wow war niee ok sagen wir mal ausser Classic der Weg das Ziel.
Das trifft eher auf Hdro zu da es keinen richtigen Endcontent gibt und man trotz
25 Prozent Ep Schub auch noch länger braucht.

Ja mir gehts aber genauso a wenn ich mir grad just for fun nen Hunter gemacht hab 
nach 8 jahren Wow is leider die Luft raus,Mop reist mich a leider net vom Hocker
auch wenn´s zu Lore passt für meinen persönlichen Geschmack passt der Asie Flair nicht.

Selbst wenns mich in Mop wieder mal bissl reinzieht wird a wie Fremder scho sagte die
Raids mich nicht mehr fesseln egal wie toll se sind.
Naja D3 is leider ja auch keine Langzeit Motivation was aber klar war (alter Diablo Hase^^)
Über das enttäuschende Swtor möcht ich net reden vielen gefällts ja noch,ich spiel lieber 
die alten Offline Teile noch sind spannender(kein Flame nur mein Geschmack bin schliesslich 
groß geworden mit Star Wars,)

Bleibt halt abzuwarten ob Blizz sich evtl noch was einfallen lässt irgendwann mal,oder
ob was kommt was uns mal wieder bindet.So langsam glaub ich scho das ich zu alt werd für das
alles :-))Ok Im Sommer kommt noch Rohan auf das freu ich mich bissl aber nur rein aus RP Gründen^^

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat^^


----------



## Bezzlebub (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte aufgehört wegen Diablo 3 aber da das game nun auch suckt spiele ich am WE bzw. 1-2 Abende die woche wieder WoW


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2012)

Jap, nur weiß ich nicht so Recht was ich machen soll.
Mit 2 Chars geh ich DS, gut das sind zusammen knapp 3 Stunden, Pflicht ist dann getan...und ja Eq sammeln lohnt sich eh nicht mehr da bald MoP rauskommt.
PvP ist momentan mal so gar nicht meins, hab kein Spaß daran von Magiern umgeklatscht zu werden.

Spiele momentan nebenher meinen 4ten 85er hoch, aber ist auch nicht sonderlich spannend, natürlich könnte ich auf meinem main auch Erfolge sammeln oder noch Mounts farmen, aber naja. :x


----------



## Murfy (26. Juni 2012)

Also ich spiele so gut wie täglich mal ein wenig, ob es nun eine ini oder sonst was ist, kurz mal reinschauen und was machen ist so gut wie immer drin.

Da meine Gilde aber fast nur noch zu den Raids onkommt ist die Motivation eher gering viel zu machen, habe aber vor kurzem erst angefangen meinen Schami frisch zu equipen. Macht also immernoch Laune.

Trotzdem passt das ganze gerade mit der Zeit nicht so. Habe viel D3 gespielt und spiele es zZ immernoch viel mit Freunden, ist halt keiner in WoW on. Ansonsten kram ich immer mal wieder das ein oder andere raus. Meinen Minecraft Spielstand der schon gigantisch ist wird immer wieder mit neuen Ideen gefüllt. Und vor kurzem habe ich Space Marine auf der Ps3 gespielt, war auch mal wieder eine Abwechslung.

Alles in allem fehlt mir gerade aber die Zeit für die vielen Spiele die noch unangetastet auf mich warten. Serien wollen auch noch geguckt werden.

Aber spätestens mit MoP geht es in WoW wieder richtig los, freue mich schon wieder darauf neue Sachen zu entdecken und mit der Gilde neuen Content anzugehen, WoW wird mich wohl noch ne Weile nicht los werden.

mfg


----------



## Beefm4n! (26. Juni 2012)

Kaum noch... Bin zwar hin und wieder mal Online, aber auch nicht wirklich lange, zumal so gut wie niemand mehr aus meinem Freundeskreis spielt. Das dämpft die Stimmung auch ungemein. 

Hätte ich diesen verflixten Jahrespass nicht abgeschlossen (mein Fehler ) wäre mein Acc. wohl inaktiv.


----------



## Lloigorr (26. Juni 2012)

Hab vor über einem Jahr von heute auf morgen aufgehört, obwohl die Gilde ziemlich klasse war und raiden auch sehr erfolgreich ablief. 
An sich hat es auch Spaß gemacht :-) Objektiv betrachtet ist wow nunmal ein echt gelungenes Spiel, auch wenn es schon sehr alt ist.

Allerdings war eben das auch das Krux: Bis dahin hab ich 4 Jahre gezockt und hatte länger vor, aufzuhören. Da es sich aber auch gut als Skype-ersatz gemacht hat (meine Freundin hatte ein Auslandssemester) hab ich noch ein wenig verlängert und dann aufgehört, als ich keine Notwendigkeit mehr sah - klingt komisch, ist aber so^^

Ab und zu schaue ich hier oder auf mmo-c nochmal rein, was wohl aus dem Hexer wird. Aber ob ich jemals wieder spiele, glaube ich nicht, obwohl er ja ziemlich super wird in der nächsten Erweiterung.


----------



## butalive76 (30. Juni 2012)

Nur noch sehr wenig und sporadisch, meist Geschäfte machen oder ein wenig Twinken.
Ich warte mal MOP ab. Eigentlich würde ich die Beta gerne testen, aber die Beta läuft bei mir nicht. 
Nach Auswahl der Server passiert nichts und irgendwann bricht die Verbindung ab.
Alle Einstellungen sind richtig.


----------



## Tamîkus (30. Juni 2012)

nur noch sehr selten in wow unterwegs hab beschlossen erst mit Mop wieder aktiv zu werden weil mit der cata alltag einfach langweilt spiele mit paar rl kumepls sc2 d3 und beschäftige mich mit anderen games


----------



## DrMAD (1. Juli 2012)

Also nachdem ich im Dez letzten Jahres aufgehört habe um mich Swtor zu widmen, bin ich erstmal wieder zurückgekehrt um ein bisschen Pvp zu zocken bis endlich Guild Wars 2 kommt ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 www.eds-gilde.de


----------



## Abyte (1. Juli 2012)

Ich bin seit Jahren und noch immer treu, wobei es inzwischen doch ehr ein tägliches mal reinschauen ist, statt das übliche tägliche spielen. In der Gilde "Hallo" sagen und ein wenig im AH handeln, ab und an ein Erfolg...es wird Zeit für was Neues!


----------



## Hutzifutzi (1. Juli 2012)

Frage: Mal unter uns...zockt ihr noch aktiv ?

Antwort: nee


----------



## Littletall (2. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele im Moment nur wenig WoW. Das hat aber nix mit Diablo zu tun.

Momentan habe ich einfach nicht viel los. Ich geh meistens alle zwei Tage für höchstens eine Stunde online und arbeite an den Questerfolgen. Dann mach ich was anderes, stürze mich meistens auf meine Konsolenspiele, sehe fern, lese auf meinem Kindle oder gucke DVDs an.

In letzter Zeit bekomm ich wieder ein wenig mehr Lust, Inzen zu gehen....

Ich glaub auch, ich wär motivierter, wenn ich mal wüsste, wann MOP rauskommt. Im Moment fühl mich so in der Schwebe. Ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich in WoW jetzt machen soll.


----------



## Cazor (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hab vor 4 Wochen wieder angefangen nach mehr als einem Jahr Pause. 
Habe netten Anschluß gefunden und weiß mich gar nicht zu retten vor lauter Aufgaben..
Jetzt in der Zeit hab ich von 43 auf 49 Fraktionen ehrfüchtig gebracht glaub (das ist ja mehr als einfach neuerdings), Tapferkeitspunkte und ca. 60k Gold gefarmt und ein wenig geraidet.


Heute komm ich 18:30 nach Hause und habe viel vor.. eh ich gg 22:00 ins Bett muss wegen morgen schlimmer Tag und früh raus.

*Plan:*

-baden
-Garr wegen der Fessel "bitten"
-Anzu ebenso
-Attumen genauso
-Turm Utgarde heroic (Proto) auch
-Weltenbaumquests, heute endlich die 2. Fraktion abgeben und dabei Gildenruf nicht vergessen (Wappenrock)
-Auktionen checken
-Orakelei kaufen
-Koch- und Angeldailie

*vielleicht noch*

-essen
-Grube von Saron wegen dem Schwertgriff schaun
-Dunkelmond

*was ich gar nicht schaff*

-soziale Kontakte pflegen
-aufräumen
-lfr
-BF
-am Dunkelmond angeln
-Rare/Weltbosse abfliegen
-heroics, dabei Irdene Ring Ruf nicht vergessen
-AK wg der hc Beine + Mammut
-testen, ob ®&#949;$†ïñ&#961;æ&#962;ë als Name geht


----------



## Pulmi (4. Juli 2012)

seid gut 2 monaten irgendwie nicht mehr.
zum einen hab ich wenig zeit und abends spiel ich ne stunde d3.
hab mich in den 2 monaten vielleicht 3 mal eingelogt und bin irgendwie im charakterfenster hängen geblieben, wusste nicht was ich machen soll. also wieder ausgemacht und tv geguckt.
vielleicht schaff ich es ja mal diese woche.


----------



## Progamer13332 (4. Juli 2012)

naja es gibt auch nix mehr zu machen ich zock dank jahrespass mal ne mop instanz aber das wars dann auch


----------



## Mondenkynd (8. August 2012)

9 Monate Pause gemacht, jetzt langsam für MoP rüsten und gucken was kommt/passiert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. August 2012)

seit 1 jahr und 3 monaten schon nicht mehr. und ich gedenke nicht wieder ein anderes mmo zu spielen


----------



## Zentoro (8. August 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Nachdem der (unglaublich schlechte) Endcontent in Form von Dragonsoul leer war, habe ich den Account auslaufen gelassen. Sah keinen Grund darin, ein Addon weiterzuspielen, welches bereits von Blizzard abgehackt war.




Addon abhacken tut aber weh oder?


----------



## Hosaka (8. August 2012)

Ja sicher!! 
Diabolo=Juhu, was neues, drei Wochen später *Gähn*
Star Wars=voll Flop und ab nächsten Monat gratis, bzw free to play (Yeahr, 9 Monate bis das Spiel die Segel streicht)
Aion, Rift, Conan... alles nur ne fixe Abwechselung 
Gildentreffen, Bekanntschaften über längere Zeit und nen Game wo alle Interesse haben und was drüber erzählen oder Fach sipmpeln? Ja warte, wie war der Name noch???

Richtig World of Warcraft

Und das nach fast acht (in Zahlen "8") Jahren. Wer schafft es sonst, ja, dann zahl ich halb für zwei Spiele und lande doch immer wieder beim guten alten WoW, Abos zu halten. Und im schwächsten Quartal immer noch über 9 Millionen davon?!

Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Fedaykin (9. August 2012)

Tolle Umfrage, welche sich richtig gut auswerten lässt, nämlich garnicht.

Ich kann ankreuzen, dass ich noch WoW spiele, und im nächsten Feld ankreuzen, dass ich überhaupt kein WoW mehr spiele. Sehr aussagekräftig das ganze....


----------



## xynlovesit (9. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Tolle Umfrage, welche sich richtig gut auswerten lässt, nämlich garnicht.
> 
> Ich kann ankreuzen, dass ich noch WoW spiele, und im nächsten Feld ankreuzen, dass ich überhaupt kein WoW mehr spiele. Sehr aussagekräftig das ganze....



Und gar nicht, wird nämlich gar nicht zusammen geschrieben!


*klugscheiss-Modus aus*


----------



## Fedaykin (9. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Und gar nicht, wird nämlich gar nicht zusammen geschrieben!
> 
> 
> *klugscheiss-Modus aus*



Juchuuu, wir haben einen Tippfehler entdeckt. 

Ist dir das nicht ein bißchen peinlich?


----------



## xynlovesit (9. August 2012)

Nein, ich fühle mich jetzt richtig super! Besser kann man in den Tag _gar nicht_ starten!


----------



## Fedaykin (9. August 2012)

Das ist aber sehr schade. Kein Grund meinerseits irgendwie sauer zu sein, ich empfinde wirklich, und das ist ernst gemeint, Mitleid mit dir.


----------



## xynlovesit (9. August 2012)

Ach brauchst du nicht, hier ist es naemlich erst 0:51, habe mir nur die Nacht noch etwas versuesst. Aber Ironie ist auch sehr schwer zu verstehen


----------



## dandolor (9. August 2012)

Ich spiele auch noch Aktiv. Zwar hauptsächlich nur noch PvP.
Bin grad dran ein Pala fast nur mit PvP zu lvln. Das heisst
ich queste 3 lvl lang und das vierte mache ich mit PvP.
Nur mit PvP ging mir zu lange. Hatte es eigentlich vor. Aber 
man macht an einem Abend(ca. 4h) nicht mal ein Lvl. 

Freue mich schon sehr auf MoP. Palas werden ja wieder mal 
richtig toll


----------



## Mirmamirmo (9. August 2012)

Ich spiele zur Zeit auch wieder aktiv, naja soweit es Job, Familie und Haus zulassen^^ Ein paar Dalys hier ein paar HC´s hier, etwas im AH handeln usw. Keine festen Raid´s oder so einfach locker und lässig


----------



## Fremder123 (9. August 2012)

dandolor schrieb:


> Bin grad dran ein Pala fast nur mit PvP zu lvln. Das heisst
> *ich queste 3 lvl lang* und *das vierte mache ich mit PvP*.
> Nur mit PvP ging mir zu lange. Hatte es eigentlich vor. Aber
> man macht an einem Abend(ca. 4h) nicht mal ein Lvl.


Fast nur mit PvP sieht aber ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## xynlovesit (9. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Fast nur mit PvP sieht aber ein wenig anders aus.



Also er meint damit, er erstellt sich ein Paladin, quested 3 Level lang, also von 1 - 4 und das vierte macht er mit PvP, also bis lvl 5. Nur er meint, es dauert fuer ihn mit PvP etwas zu lange, auch verstaendlich bei dem Level ins Bg zu kommen.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. August 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar. Aber "fast nur" würde in meinen Augen genau anders herum aussehen... 3 Level PvP, 1 Level questen. Da ich selbst etliche Twinks habe ist mir die ungleich längere Dauer sehr wohl bewusst, mir stach nur der offensichtliche Widerspruch der Aussage ins Auge. Wenn wir halt schon mal einen pedantischen Morgen haben, (gar) nicht wahr?


----------



## xynlovesit (9. August 2012)

Ach, das war doch nur die Rache aus dem Thread: Low-level Spieler ganken , wenn man versteht, was ich meine 

Also man muss ja bei so was auch sofort, also auch bei recht Neuen Leuten wie der Scytale zeigen, dass die denken Oh, oh, mit dem.. koenen wir nicht so einfach, das, das  is'n Killer. Sobald die anderen sehen, sie können's mit dir machen, machen'ses auch.

Weil hier werden auch staendig Witze ueber mich gemacht und immer unter meiner Guertelinie und deswegen habe ich da jetzt auch mal eine Liste gemacht und da steht Scytale ganz oben, also ganz oben.

Das ist jetzt alles hier ..


----------



## monthy (9. August 2012)

Spiele jetzt die letzten Chars von mir auf 85. Momentan einen Krieger der jetzt Level 84 erreicht hat.
Diesen Spiele ich auf Waffe.
Danach schaue ich mal ob ich noch meinen 80 hexer hochziehe.
Glaube aber eher nicht, da ich bis MOP GW2 spielen werde.
Wenn MOP da ist, dann wird wieder mein Shamie gespielt.
Yea.

Mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (9. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Weil hier werden auch staendig Witze ueber mich gemacht und immer unter meiner Guertelinie und deswegen habe ich da jetzt auch mal eine Liste gemacht und da steht Scytale ganz oben, also ganz oben.


Eine Liste?! Naja, man kanns auch übertreiben aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Ich provozier auch hier und da und steh dann im Kreuzfeuer (sag einfach mal "ich spiel 24er PvP" und dann freu Dich über den Shitstorm^^), auch hab ich mich mit diesem und jenem Forenmember schon heftige verbale Schlägereien geliefert. Aber eine persönliche Vendetta draus machen? Das läge mir fern. Wir sind doch hier alle wie eine große glückliche ALDI-Penner-Familie - vormittags hauen wir uns aufs Maul, nach dem Mittag gibt der eine dem anderen ein Dosenbier aus. Aber gut, das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Und wenn Du einfach noch ein wenig wächst, dann ist Deine Gürtellinie so hoch dass die Witze über Dich ungeahntes Niveau erreichen selbst wenn sie darunter gehen.


----------



## xynlovesit (9. August 2012)

Ich bin aber für klare Hierarchien, sofort Verwarnung und Schluss ist! Oder Thema zu machen. Gott hat ja auch nicht zu Moses gesagt: 'Hier Moses, ich hab da mal was aufgeschrieben, was mir nicht so gut gefällt. Falls du Lust hast, schau doch da mal drüber.' Nein, da hieß es: Zack, 10 Gebote! Und so ist das hier auch.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich bin aber für klare Hierarchien, sofort Verwarnung und Schluss ist! Oder Thema zu machen. Gott hat ja auch nicht zu Moses gesagt: 'Hier Moses, ich hab da mal was aufgeschrieben, was mir nicht so gut gefällt. Falls du Lust hast, schau doch da mal drüber.' Nein, da hieß es: Zack, 10 Gebote! Und so ist das hier auch.




Stromberg-Zitate


----------



## Fremder123 (9. August 2012)

Warum Verwarnung? Für was genau? Weil man mal jemand auf den Arm nimmt? Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht. Solange keiner direkt beleidigt wird, wäre eine Verwarnung oder dergleichen vollkommen fehl am Platze. Und merke: Springt derjenige auf jede Kleinigkeit an und hüpft wie Rumpelstilzchen ums Feuer, macht das triezen gleich doppelt Spaß. Bedenk das.


----------



## Noxiel (9. August 2012)

Unter anderem ging es in dem Thread mal darum ob... einen Augenblick, ich muß nur eben den Titel bemühen.... ob ihr noch aktiv spielt. Ich möchte Euch daher bitten, eure Metadiskussion über persönliche Rachefeldzüge, Verwarnungen, Strombergzitate und Offtopic auf die PN-Bühne oder den Guten-Morgen-Smalltalk zu verschieben.

.


----------



## Varitu (9. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich spiel nach nem Monat Pause wieder. Eigentlich nur weil mich momentan kein anderes Spiel reizt und  GW2 erst ende des Monats kommt. Wobei spielen, etwas PvP, mal ne alte Ini, aber ansonsten nicht so richtig. Bissel Zeitvertreib so an 3-4Stunden pro Woche.


----------



## Ayi (9. August 2012)

Ich find eigentlich noch immer was zu tun in WoW. Ich wollte noch paar Erfolge nachholen bis MoP kommt und ich habe auch noch einen kleinen Schurken-Twink Mitte 30, den ich noch etwas leveln wollte. Dass er vor Mop 85 wird, ist aber zu bezweifeln, aber ich schaue halt mal, wie weit ich komme. Wenn ich mich nur auf den Schurken konzentrieren würde, wäre das Level locker zu schaffen in der Zeit, aber meistens bin ich eben mit dem Main oder wichtigeren Twinks am Erfolge und Gold farmen. Ich raide auch noch mit, wenn es mal nicht ausfällt, wobei ich Drachenseele noch nie leiden konnte, selbst dann nicht, als ich das erste Mal drin war und noch nicht einfach nur übersättigt war. Die anderen Cata-Raids fand ich besser, selbst Td4W. Und die Feuerlande mochte ich am liebsten (von den Cata Raids)

Allerdings schwindet bei mir auch langsam die Cata-Motivation. Gut, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert bis MoP.


----------

